# Loveliest Sopranos and Mezzo-sopranos Builder



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

This silly game is intended to be a sister thread to the "Loveliest sopranos...." thread. Since the new subforum is kinda serious this game is meant to be the exact opposite of that. I think we need both the serious AND the silly because although we take opera seriously, we shouldn't take ourselves too seriously.

This is what I have in mind (or rather, I saw a game like this on another forum and I nicked the idea from there): 
On the "Loveliest sopranos...." thread we posted pictures of ladies in opera we thought are beautiful, cute, lovable and sexy - in this game we'll actually get to vote, but not vote in the way that we did on the top 100 operas.

The first poster (which will be me) will give one point to three ladies. Always write the names of the three ladies you vote for in bold letters. Behind those names I'll put (+1). So, my post will look like this:

*Anna Netrebko (+1)
Renée Fleming (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1*

Let's say that Almaviva is the next poster and he wants to vote for Jane Eaglen, Jessye Norman and Renée Fleming. Than his post should look something like this:

*Renée Fleming (+2)*

Anna Netrebko (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
*Jane Eaglen (+1
Jessye Norman (+1)*

Every person can vote once a day and the singer who gets up to (+20) first will be the winner. I don't know if by the end of this we'll have a top 10, top 20 or whatever, but let's see how far we'll get.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+1)
Renée Fleming (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dawn Upshaw (+1)*

Anna Netrebko (+1)
Renée Fleming (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Art Rock said:


> *Dawn Upshaw (+1)*
> 
> Anna Netrebko (+1)
> Renée Fleming (+1)
> Kiri Te Kanawa (+1


You must vote for three singers. You can either add two new names or give those already listed a second vote (+2).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Could not find the thread originally. Here it is:
http://www.talkclassical.com/8853-loveliest-soprano.html

*Anna Netrebko (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Danielle de Niese (+1)
*Renée Fleming (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Will continue to feed the beast of Almas unquenchable obsession with Netrebko and vote her in (although Anna is slipping a bit lately) Best "cougar" over 50 catagory is Fleming but not overall

Netrebko
De Niese
Gens

*Anna Netrebko (+3)*
*Danielle de Niese (+2)*
*Veronique Gens (+1)*
Renée Fleming (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

DarkAngel said:


> Will continue to feed the beast of Almas unquenchable obsession with Netrebko and vote her in (although Anna is slipping a bit lately) Best "cougar" over 50 catagory is Fleming but not overall


I vote for them as they were at the peak of their beauty or adorable-ness (or whatever you want to call it). So, if I vote for, say, Kiri I mean the Kiri of the 1970's, not the Kiri of 2010 (although she still looks great for her age).


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

Anna Netrebko *(+4)*
Danielle de Niese *(+3)*
Veronique Gens (+1)
Renée Fleming (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale *(+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+4)
Danielle de Niese (+3)
Veronique Gens (+1)
*Renée Fleming (+2)*
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
*Natalie Dessay (+1)*
*Marina Poplavskaya (+1)*


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hopefully some kind soul will have a "mercy" vote for our darling *draculette*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Lovely soprano *builder, *huh? I thought this thread would be about a new profession, a mix of personal gym trainer and voice coach.

OK, I vote three times for my Anna, she got 7 points now.:devil:
Oh, I can't? Damn!

All right, then.

I'll vote for Anna, Miah Persson, and Isabel Leonard.

*Anna Netrebko (+5)*
Danielle de Niese (+3)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Renée Fleming (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Natalie Dessay (+1)
Marina Poplavskaya (+1)
*Miah Persson (+1)*
*Isabel Leonard (+1) *

*----*

DA: "although Anna is slipping a bit lately"

Says who? She is at the peak of her career, with improved voice, and, cough cough, a bit chubby because a real woman has curves!

Gaston: "Let's say that Almaviva is the next poster and he wants to vote for Jane Eaglen, Jessye Norman and Renée Fleming." Yeah, right!:lol:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Lovely soprano *builder, *huh? I thought this thread would be about a new profession, a mix of personal gym trainer and voice coach.


Yes, I was initially worried that people would interpret the builder part the wrong way and that we would get replies like, "ok, I vote for Danielle's butt, Angela's legs and Anna's boobs."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Anna Netrebko (+5)
Danielle de Niese (+3)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Renée Fleming (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Natalie Dessay (+1)
Marina Poplavskaya (+1)
Miah Persson (+1)
*Isabel Leonard (+2)
Patricia Petibon (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+5)

Danielle de Niese (+3)

Renée Fleming (+2)
*Natalie Dessay (+2)*
Isabel Leonard (+2)
*Patricia Petibon (+2)*

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Marina Poplavskaya (+1)
Miah Persson (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
*Diana Damrau (+1)*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

DarkAngel said:


> Hopefully some kind soul will have a "mercy" vote for our darling *draculette*


Have to wait for draculette to come online and then she'll just vote for herself.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

On the next day can we vote for the same or do we have to choose different ones?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> On the next day can we vote for the same or do we have to choose different ones?


You can vote for the same or for different ones.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+5)
Danielle de Niese (+3)
*Renée Fleming (+3)*
*Natalie Dessay (+3)*
Isabel Leonard (+2)
Patricia Petibon (+2)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+2)*
Miah Persson (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Diana Damrau (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+6)
*Danielle de Niese (+3)
Renée Fleming (+3)
Natalie Dessay (+3)
*Isabel Leonard (+3)
Patricia Petibon (+3)
*Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Miah Persson (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Diana Damrau (+1)

I've changed one of my votes. Miah is very beautiful but not as sexy as Patricia, even though the latter is less beautiful. My Anna, of course, continues to lead.

Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+7)*
*Patricia Petibon (+4)*
Danielle de Niese (+3)
Renée Fleming (+3)
Natalie Dessay (+3)
Isabel Leonard (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
*Miah Persson (+2)*
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Diana Damrau (+1)

Changed the placing so that they are ranked according to points.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+7)
*Natalie Dessay (+4)*
Patricia Petibon (+4)
Danielle de Niese (+3)
Renée Fleming (+3)
Isabel Leonard (+3)
*Diana Damrau (+2)*
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Miah Persson (+2)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Dawn Upshaw (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
*Cassandre Berthon (+1)*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Anna Netrebko (+8)
*Natalie Dessay (+4)
Patricia Petibon (+4)
*Danielle de Niese (+4)
*Renée Fleming (+3)
Isabel Leonard (+3)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Miah Persson (+2)
*Dawn Upshaw (+2)*
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+9)*
Natalie Dessay (+4)
Patricia Petibon (+4)
*Danielle de Niese (+5)*
Renée Fleming (+3)
Isabel Leonard (+3)
*Miah Persson (+3)*
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+10)*

Danielle de Niese (+5)

*Renée Fleming (+4)*
Natalie Dessay (+4)
Patricia Petibon (+4)

Isabel Leonard (+3)
Miah Persson (+3)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)*
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+10)

*Danielle de Niese (+6)*

Renée Fleming (+4)
Natalie Dessay (+4)
Patricia Petibon (+4)

Isabel Leonard (+3)
Miah Persson (+3)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Frederica von Stade (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1) 
*Draculette (+1)*
*Anna Bonitatibus (+1)*








(Boys I need your vote)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Anna Netrebko (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+6)

*Renée Fleming (+5)*

Natalie Dessay (+4)
Patricia Petibon (+4)

Isabel Leonard (+3)
Miah Persson (+3)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
*Frederica von Stade (+2)*

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1) 
Draculette (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
*Susan Graham (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+11)

*Danielle de Niese (+6)

Renée Fleming (+5)
*Patricia Petibon (+5)*

Natalie Dessay (+4)
*Isabel Leonard (+4)*

Miah Persson (+3)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Frederica von Stade (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1) 
Draculette (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+12)*

Danielle de Niese (+6)
*Patricia Petibon (+6)*

Renée Fleming (+5)

Natalie Dessay (+4)
Isabel Leonard (+4)

Miah Persson (+3)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Marina Poplavskaya (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Frederica von Stade (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Draculette (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
*Mari Eriksmoen (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+12)
Danielle de Niese (+6)
Patricia Petibon (+6)
*Renée Fleming (+6)*
*Natalie Dessay (+5)*
Isabel Leonard (+4)
Miah Persson (+3)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+3)*
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Frederica von Stade (+2)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Draculette (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+13)*

*Renée Fleming (+7)*

Danielle de Niese (+6)
Patricia Petibon (+6)

Natalie Dessay (+5)

Isabel Leonard (+4)

Miah Persson (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+3)

*Draculette (+2)*
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Frederica von Stade (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> *Anna Netrebko (+13)*
> 
> *Renée Fleming (+7)*
> 
> ...


Ha ha........I knew there was another Draculette fan out there somewhere 

We should have specified that you can vote every 24hrs, but not for the same people everytime otherwise it just becomes "groundhog day" (movie reference) over and over


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

DarkAngel said:


> Ha ha........I knew there was another Draculette fan out there somewhere


Well, the previous two times I voted for Kiri and I find Mirella very cute as well. But since everyone seems to vote based on how those ladies look now as opposed to how they looked when they were at their peaks of loveliness as I did the previous two times I voted I fear I I'm fighting a losing battle when it comes to those two. Hence my vote for Draculette. In all objectivity one must admit that she's a good looking woman.


> We should have specified that you can vote every 24hrs, but not for the same people everytime otherwise it just becomes "groundhog day" (movie reference) over and over


Yeah, but it's a drag having to check each post to see if nobody is 'cheating.' :lol: There would have been a much simpler solution, namely have people add one point to two ladies and have them take one point away from one of the others. That way we would have brought tactics into the game. But I didn't come up with that idea in time and we can't change the rules halfway through the game.......Maybe next time.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Well, the previous two times I voted for Kiri and I find Mirella very cute as well. But since everyone seems to vote based on how those ladies look now as opposed to how they looked when they were at their peaks of loveliness as I did the previous two times I voted I fear I I'm fighting a losing battle when it comes to those two. Hence my vote for Draculette. In all objectivity one must admit that she's a good looking woman.
> 
> Yeah, but it's a drag having to check each post to see if nobody is 'cheating.' :lol: There would have been a much simpler solution, namely have people add one point to two ladies and have them take one point away from one of the others. That way we would have brought tactics into the game. But I didn't come up with that idea in time and we can't change the rules halfway through the game.......Maybe next time.


Hey, you did say we can repeat the vote 24hrs later so I'll be always voting for my Anna!

And yes, in other sites I've seen this game including the subtraction part, but I'm glad that this one doesn't because I don't want to spend the rest of my life in prison for murdering anybody here who takes points away from my Anna!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I've seen this game including the subtraction part, but I'm glad that this one doesn't because I don't want to spend the rest of my life in prison for murdering anybody here who takes points away from my Anna!


And many people would take points away from Anna because everyone would consider her the most important competition for their fave.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Can I give all 3 points to Anna?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Can I give all 3 points to Anna?


No, but it won't be necessary anyway. She only has to get 20 points to win and by the look of it hers will be the quickest victory of any beauty contest in history.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Anna Netrebko (+13)

Renée Fleming (+7)

Danielle de Niese (+6)
Patricia Petibon (+6)
*Natalie Dessay (+6)*

*Isabel Leonard (+5)*

Miah Persson (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+3)
*Frederica von Stade (+3)*

Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)


----------



## brucieboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Miah Persson is undoubtedly the loveliest soprano.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+14)

*Renée Fleming (+7)
*Patricia Petibon (+7)

*Danielle de Niese (+6)
Natalie Dessay (+6)
*Isabel Leonard (+6)*

Miah Persson (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+3)
Frederica von Stade (+3)

Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+15)*

*Renée Fleming (+8)*

Patricia Petibon (+7)

Danielle de Niese (+6)
Natalie Dessay (+6)
Isabel Leonard (+6)

Miah Persson (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+3)
Frederica von Stade (+3)

Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
*Elina Garanca (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> *Anna Netrebko (+14)*


We posted at the exact same time. You need to upgrade the totals based on my post above. Anna gets 15 and Isabel Leonard and Patricia Petibon also get one more, each.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> We posted at the exact same time. You need to upgrade the totals based on my post above. Anna gets 15 and Isabel Leonard and Patricia Petibon also get one more, each.


Done.  :tiphat:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+16)*

Renée Fleming (+8)
*Patricia Petibon (+8)*

Danielle de Niese (+6)
Natalie Dessay (+6)
Isabel Leonard (+6)

Miah Persson (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+3)
Frederica von Stade (+3)

Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

*Cecilia Bartoli (+1)*
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elina Garanca (+1)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+16)
Renée Fleming (+8)
Patricia Petibon (+8)
*Danielle de Niese (+7)*
Natalie Dessay (+6)
Isabel Leonard (+6)
Miah Persson (+3)
Marina Poplavskaya (+3)
Frederica von Stade (+3)
Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
*Elina Garanca (+2) *
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
*Annick Massis (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Deleted so that I can do it again, properly this time ...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hehehe, my Anna has a comfortable lead...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Anna Netrebko (+12)
> Danielle de Niese (+6)
> Patricia Petibon (+6)
> *Renée Fleming (+7)*
> ...


Annie, you have to copy the last post, not just any post. Anna Netrebko already had 16 points, how did you manage to give her 12 points? Others have different points too. Please delete and recopy Dark Angel's post, then vote and update the totals based on what was in his post. Sorry, but I need to protect my Anna.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Annie, you have to copy the last post, not just any post. Anna Netrebko already had 16 points, how did you manage to give her 12 points? Others have different points too. Please delete and recopy Dark Angel's post, then vote and update the totals based on what was in his post. Sorry, but I need to protect my Anna.


Nuts - that's what I thought I'd done - sorry


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+16)
*Renée Fleming (+9)*
Patricia Petibon (+8)
Danielle de Niese (+7)
*Natalie Dessay (+7)*
Isabel Leonard (+6)
Miah Persson (+3)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+4)*
Frederica von Stade (+3)
Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Elina Garanca (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Annick Massis (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Anna Netrebko (+16)
Renée Fleming (+9)
Patricia Petibon (+8)
Danielle de Niese (+7)
Natalie Dessay (+7)
Isabel Leonard (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+4)
*Frederica von Stade (+4)*

Miah Persson (+3)
*Elina Garanca (+3)*

*Annick Massis (+2)*
Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Anna Netrebko (+17)
*Renée Fleming (+9)
*Patricia Petibon (+9)
Danielle de Niese (+8)
*Natalie Dessay (+7)
Isabel Leonard (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+4)
Frederica von Stade (+4)

Miah Persson (+3)
Elina Garanca (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna Netrebko (+17)
*Renée Fleming (+10)*
Patricia Petibon (+9)
Danielle de Niese (+8)
*Natalie Dessay (+8)*
Isabel Leonard (+6)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+5)*
Frederica von Stade (+4)
Miah Persson (+3)
Elina Garanca (+3)
Annick Massis (+2)
Draculette (+2)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+18)*

*Renée Fleming (+11)*

Patricia Petibon (+9)

Danielle de Niese (+8)
Natalie Dessay (+8)

Isabel Leonard (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)

Frederica von Stade (+4)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+3)*
Miah Persson (+3)
Elina Garanca (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Draculette (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Anna Netrebko (+18)

Renée Fleming (+11)

*Patricia Petibon (+10)*

Danielle de Niese (+8)
Natalie Dessay (+8)

Isabel Leonard (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
*Frederica von Stade (+5)*

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+4)*

Miah Persson (+3)
Elina Garanca (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Draculette (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Anna Netrebko (+18) *+∞* 

Renée Fleming (+11)

Patricia Petibon (+10)

*Danielle de Niese (+9)*

Natalie Dessay (+8)

Isabel Leonard (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Frederica von Stade (+5)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+4)
*Miah Persson (+4)*

Elina Garanca (+3)
*Draculette (+3)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Air said:


> Anna Netrebko (+18) *+∞*
> 
> Renée Fleming (+11)
> 
> ...


Romanian diva Angela Gheorghiu is already listed under her forum alias "draculette"
So if you could bump her up to +3 she would be eternally grateful kind sir


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

DarkAngel said:


> Romanian diva Angela Gheorghiu is already listed under her forum alias "draculette"
> So if you could bump her up to +3 she would be eternally grateful kind sir


Done. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, it's already past midnight where I am, so, I should be able to vote again, but the site's time zone is different. Oh well, I guess my Anna can wait a few more hours.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Anna Netrebko (+19) *

*Renée Fleming (+12)*

Patricia Petibon (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)

Isabel Leonard (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Frederica von Stade (+5)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)*

Miah Persson (+4)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Anna Netrebko (+19)

*Renée Fleming (+13)*

*Patricia Petibon (+11)*

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)

Isabel Leonard (+6)
*Frederica von Stade (+6)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)

Miah Persson (+4)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Great, I was left with the honor of casting the decisive vote for my Anna, thus elected the loveliest soprano!

*Anna Netrebko (+20)

*Renée Fleming (+13)

*Patricia Petibon (+12)*

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)

*Isabel Leonard (+7)*
Frederica von Stade (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)

Miah Persson (+4)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

Anna Netrebko (+20)
Renée Fleming (+13)
Patricia Petibon (+12)
Danielle de Niese (+9)
Natalie Dessay (+8)
Isabel Leonard (+7)
Frederica von Stade (+6)
Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)
Miah Persson (+4)
Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)
Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)

*Ninon Vallin* (+1) because Reynaldo Hahn said, about her :"Quand elle chante, c'est un bouquet de musique que l'on respire", and Claude Debussy :"« Je suis amoureux de cette voix pailletée d'argent »
*Anne Sofie von Otter* (+1) 
*Miss S**** (Soprano and ex-girlfriend of mine) (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Great, I was left with the honor of casting the decisive vote for my Anna, thus elected the loveliest soprano!


Well that's very appropriate, as I now always think of her as Alma's Anna.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Alnitak said:


> Anna Netrebko (+20)
> Renée Fleming (+13)
> Patricia Petibon (+12)
> Danielle de Niese (+9)
> ...


Too late. Game over. According to Gaston, we were supposed to vote until one of them reached 20 points, which my Anna did!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Well that's very appropriate, as I now always think of her as Alma's Anna.


Why, you weren't thinking of her like this before???


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Too late. Game over. According to Gaston, we were supposed to vote until one of them reached 20 points, which my Anna did!


Yeah, and don't get between Alma and his Anna.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Too late. Game over. According to Gaston, we were supposed to vote until one of them reached 20 points, which my Anna did!


No, no, it's not over. We just know who's number one, that's all.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*-1 Anna Netrebko*

Renée Fleming (+13)

Patricia Petibon (+12)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)

Isabel Leonard (+7)

Frederica von Stade (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)

Miah Persson (+4)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1) 
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> No, no, it's not over. We just know who's number one, that's all.


Ooh, can we keep voting for the runners up?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

-1 Anna Netrebko

Renée Fleming (+13)
*Patricia Petibon (+13)*

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)
*Isabel Leonard (+8)*

Frederica von Stade (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)
*Miah Persson (+5)*

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1) 
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)

I added Mari Eriksmoen back in. She disappeared a few pages back.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

-1 Anna Netrebko

Renée Fleming (+13)
Patricia Petibon (+13)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)
Isabel Leonard (+8)

Frederica von Stade (+6)

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)
Miah Persson (+5)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
*Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)* she's pretty hot, can't wait 'till next sunday

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)*

Btw, even James Levine is more lovely than current +13's.

The two I added are perhaps not great beauties but if Dessay can be on this list, then...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramis said:


> Btw, even James Levine is more lovely than current +13's.


Well, they aren't considering casting him as Carmen in the next production of the opera at the Met for nothing.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor old Jimmy, although he's a bit ubiquitous I felt a bit sad seeing him wobbling around and hanging on to the curtain when taking his bow at the end of Don Pasquale. Maybe it's time to loosen the iron grip on the Met and let someone else have a go.

Fo some laughs look at this blog post on Parterre.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Poor old Jimmy, although he's a bit ubiquitous I felt a bit sad seeing him wobbling around and hanging on to the curtain when taking his bow at the end of Don Pasquale. Maybe it's time to loosen the iron grip on the Met and let someone else have a go.


I hope not. Under Levine most productions have been pretty traditional. I fear that when he goes they might become 'modern' with lots of nonsensical Eurotrash influenced productions. But he's gotta go sometime and his health must of course be the most important consideration. I hope he will continue to have an influential voice in the going's on at the Met though.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Ooh, can we keep voting for the runners up?


Yep. We'll keep voting until there is at least a top 10.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> No, no, it's not over. We just know who's number one, that's all.


As long as my Anna is number one, I'm happy enough. I may even consider voting for lesser ladies like Renee.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> As long as my Anna is number one, I'm happy enough. I may even consider voting for lesser ladies like Renee.


Renée is much more of a lady than Anna will ever be!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Renée is much more of a lady than Anna will ever be!


But Anna is number 1!

#1 Anna Netrebko

*Patricia Petibon (+14)*

Renée Fleming (+13)

Danielle de Niese (+9)
*Isabel Leonard (+9)*

Natalie Dessay (+8)

Frederica von Stade (+6)
*Miah Persson (+6)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+5)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Renée is much more of a lady than Anna will ever be!


I'd rather call Tiger Woods a monk than Anna Netrebko a lady.

(I suppose I'll have to go into hiding now, before Alma can read this.)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

- 1 Anna Netrebko

Patricia Petibon (+14)
*Renée Fleming (+14)*

Danielle de Niese (+9)
Isabel Leonard (+9)

Natalie Dessay (+8)

Frederica von Stade (+6)
Miah Persson (+6)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+6)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+5)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
*Mirella Freni (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

- 1 Anna Netrebko

*Renée Fleming (+15)*

Patricia Petibon (+14)

*Natalie Dessay (+9)*
Danielle de Niese (+9)
Isabel Leonard (+9)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+6)*
Frederica von Stade (+6)
Miah Persson (+6)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+6)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) :lol:

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

- 1 Anna Netrebko

Renée Fleming (+15)
Patricia Petibon (+14)

*Natalie Dessay (+10)*
*Isabel Leonard (+10)*

Danielle de Niese (+9)

*Frederica von Stade (+7)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+6)
Miah Persson (+6)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+6)

Elina Garanca (+3)
Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

- 1 Anna Netrebko

*Renée Fleming (+16)*

Patricia Petibon (+14)

Natalie Dessay (+10)
Isabel Leonard (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+7)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+7)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+6)
Miah Persson (+6)

*Elina Garanca (+4)*

Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Renée Fleming (+16)

*Patricia Petibon (+15)*

Natalie Dessay (+10)
Isabel Leonard (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

*Miah Persson (+7)*
Frederica von Stade (+7)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+7)

Marina Poplavskaya (+6)

*Elina Garanca (+5)*

Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Mari Eriksmoen (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

voting from my cell phone, i don't know how to copy and paste so the next person please compute my vote. i vote for petibon who gets 16, then persson and leonard.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

*Patricia Petibon (+17)*

Renée Fleming (+16)

*Isabel Leonard (+12)*

Natalie Dessay (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Miah Persson (+8)

Frederica von Stade (+7)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+7)

Marina Poplavskaya (+6)

Elina Garanca (+5)

Draculette (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
*Mari Eriksmoen (+2)*

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Patricia Petibon (+17)
*Renée Fleming (+17)*

Isabel Leonard (+12)

Natalie Dessay (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Miah Persson (+8)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+8)*

Frederica von Stade (+7)

Marina Poplavskaya (+6)

Elina Garanca (+5)

*Draculette (+4)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Patricia Petibon (+17)
Renée Fleming (+17)

*Isabel Leonard (+13)*
Natalie Dessay (+10)

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Miah Persson (+8)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+8)
*Frederica von Stade (+8)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+6)
*Elina Garanca (+6)*

Draculette (+4)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)

Won't vote for a couple of days as we are going camping.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Patricia Petibon (+17)
*Renée Fleming (+18)*

Isabel Leonard (+13)
*Natalie Dessay (+11)*

Danielle de Niese (+9)

Miah Persson (+8)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+8)
Frederica von Stade (+8)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+7)*
Elina Garanca (+6)

Draculette (+4)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Renée Fleming (+18)
Patricia Petibon (+17)

*Isabel Leonard (+14)*

Natalie Dessay (+11)

*Danielle de Niese (+10)*

Miah Persson (+8)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+8)
Frederica von Stade (+8)

Marina Poplavskaya (+7)
*Elina Garanca (+7)*

Draculette (+4)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Cat fight between Fleming and Petibon!

I'm back from vacation.

Happy New Year, everybody!:trp::tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Renée Fleming (+19)*

Patricia Petibon (+17)

Isabel Leonard (+14)

Natalie Dessay (+11)

Danielle de Niese (+10)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+9)*

Miah Persson (+8)
Frederica von Stade (+8)

Marina Poplavskaya (+7)
Elina Garanca (+7)

*Draculette (+5)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Renée Fleming (+19)

*Patricia Petibon (+18)*

Isabel Leonard (+14)

Natalie Dessay (+11)
*Danielle de Niese (+11)*

Kiri Te Kanawa (+9)
*Miah Persson (+9)*

Frederica von Stade (+8)

Marina Poplavskaya (+7)
Elina Garanca (+7)

Draculette (+5)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Renée Fleming (+20)*

Patricia Petibon (+18)

Isabel Leonard (+14)

*Natalie Dessay (+12)*
Danielle de Niese (+11)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+9)
Miah Persson (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+8)*
Elina Garanca (+7)

Draculette (+5)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> *Renée Fleming (+20)*


:trp: :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I suppose that since Renée has reached 20 ahead of Patricia, she has secured the number two spot, right, Gaston?

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming

*Patricia Petibon (+19)*

*Isabel Leonard (+15)*

Natalie Dessay (+12)
*Danielle de Niese (+12)*

Kiri Te Kanawa (+9)
Miah Persson (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)

Marina Poplavskaya (+8)
Elina Garanca (+7)

Draculette (+5)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I suppose that since Renée has reached 20 ahead of Patricia, she has secured the number two spot, right, Gaston?


Yes! Good start of the year, ain't it?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Not bad. If Patricia and Isabel and Danielle get numbers 3, 4, and 5, I'll be even happier. Then the others can follow... hehehe.


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming

Patricia Petibon (+19)

Isabel Leonard (+15)

Natalie Dessay (+12)
Danielle de Niese (+12)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+9)
Miah Persson (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)

Marina Poplavskaya (+8)
*Elina Garanca (+8)*

*Draculette (+6)*

Annick Massis (+2)
*Diana Damrau (+3)*
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming

Patricia Petibon (+19)

*Isabel Leonard (+16)*

*Danielle de Niese (+13)*

Natalie Dessay (+12)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+9)
Miah Persson (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)
Marina Poplavskaya (+8)
Elina Garanca (+8)

Draculette (+6)

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

*Lisa della Casa (+1)*
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming

Patricia Petibon (+19)

Isabel Leonard (+16)

Danielle de Niese (+13)

Natalie Dessay (+12)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+10)*

Miah Persson (+9)
*Elina Garanca (+9)*

Frederica von Stade (+8)
Marina Poplavskaya (+8)

*Draculette (+7)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Diana Damrau (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

*Patricia Petibon (+20)*

Isabel Leonard (+16)

Danielle de Niese (+13)

Natalie Dessay (+12)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+10)
*Miah Persson (+10)*

Elina Garanca (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)
Marina Poplavskaya (+8)
*Draculette (+8)*

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

Isabel Leonard (+16)

Danielle de Niese (+13)

*Natalie Dessay (+13)*

Kiri Te Kanawa (+10)
Miah Persson (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+9)*
Draculette (+8)

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)

*Nino Machaidze (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

*Isabel Leonard (+17)

Danielle de Niese (+14)

*Natalie Dessay (+13)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+10)
Miah Persson (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)
Marina Poplavskaya (+9)
Draculette (+8)

Diana Damrau (+3)

*Nino Machaidze (+2)* 
Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

Isabel Leonard (+17)

Danielle de Niese (+14)
*Natalie Dessay (+14)*

*Marina Poplavskaya (+10)*
Kiri Te Kanawa (+10)
Miah Persson (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)

Frederica von Stade (+8)
Draculette (+8)

*Nino Machaidze (+3)* 
Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

Isabel Leonard (+17)

*Natalie Dessay (+15)*

Danielle de Niese (+14)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+11)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+10)
Miah Persson (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)
*Frederica von Stade (+9)*

Draculette (+8)

Nino Machaidze (+3)
Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Mirella Freni (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

Isabel Leonard (+17)

Natalie Dessay (+15)

Danielle de Niese (+14)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+12)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+10)
Miah Persson (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)
Frederica von Stade (+9)

*Draculette (+9)*

Nino Machaidze (+3)
Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
*Mirella Freni (+2)*

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Isabel Leonard (+18)

*Natalie Dessay (+15)

*Danielle de Niese (+15)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+12)

*Miah Persson (+11)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+10)
Elina Garanca (+9)
Frederica von Stade (+9)

Draculette (+9)

Nino Machaidze (+3)
Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Mirella Freni (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

*Isabel Leonard (+19)*

*Danielle de Niese (+16)
*
Natalie Dessay (+15)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+12)

Miah Persson (+11)

*Draculette (+10)*
Marina Poplavskaya (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)
Frederica von Stade (+9)

Nino Machaidze (+3)
Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Mirella Freni (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

# 1 Anna Netrebko
# 2 Renée Fleming
# 3 Patricia Petibon

Isabel Leonard (+19)

Danielle de Niese (+16)
*Natalie Dessay (+16)*

Kiri Te Kanawa (+12)

Miah Persson (+11)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+11)*

Draculette (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)
Frederica von Stade (+9)

*Nino Machaidze (+4)*

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Mirella Freni (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
*#4 Isabel Leonard (+20)

Danielle de Niese (+17)*
*
*Natalie Dessay (+16)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+12)
*Miah Persson (+12)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

Draculette (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)
Frederica von Stade (+9)

Nino Machaidze (+4)

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Mirella Freni (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

Danielle de Niese (+17)
*Natalie Dessay (+17)*

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+13)*

Miah Persson (+12)

Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

Draculette (+10)
*Frederica von Stade (+10)*

Elina Garanca (+9)

Nino Machaidze (+4)

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Mirella Freni (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I've only just found this thread, and I'm not sure I understand the rules, but here goes. I presume we can interpret the word 'loveliest' however we like?

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

Danielle de Niese (+17)
Natalie Dessay (+17)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+13)

*Miah Persson (+13)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

*Draculette (+11)*
Frederica von Stade (+10)

Elina Garanca (+9)

Nino Machaidze (+4)

Diana Damrau (+3)
*Mirella Freni (+3)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)

Have I done this correctly, Gaston?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Have I done this correctly, Gaston?


Now you have, yes.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> I've only just found this thread, and I'm not sure I understand the rules, but here goes. I presume we can interpret the word 'loveliest' however we like?


Yes - loveliest, cutest, sexiest, most beautiful or attractive. You know...


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

Danielle de Niese (+17)
Natalie Dessay (+17)

Kiri Te Kanawa (+13)

Miah Persson (+13)

Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

*Draculette (+12)*
Frederica von Stade (+10)

*Elina Garanca (+10)*

*Nino Machaidze (+5)*

Diana Damrau (+3)
Mirella Freni (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> *Now *you have, yes.


Looks like you initially caught me in the middle of my steep learning curve!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

*Danielle de Niese (+18)
*
Natalie Dessay (+17)

*Draculette (+13)*
Kiri Te Kanawa (+13)
Miah Persson (+13)

*Elina Garanca (+11)*
Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

Frederica von Stade (+10)

Nino Machaidze (+5)

Diana Damrau (+3)
Mirella Freni (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

Danielle de Niese (+18)

Natalie Dessay (+17)

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+14)*

Draculette (+13)
Miah Persson (+13)

*Elina Garanca (+12)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

Frederica von Stade (+10)

Nino Machaidze (+5)

*Mirella Freni (+4)*

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

*Danielle de Niese (+19)*

Natalie Dessay (+17)

*Draculette (+14)
Miah Persson (+14)*
Kiri Te Kanawa (+14)

Elina Garanca (+12)

Marina Poplavskaya (+11)

Frederica von Stade (+10)

Nino Machaidze (+5)

Mirella Freni (+4)

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

Danielle de Niese (+19)

*Natalie Dessay (+18)*

Draculette (+14)
Miah Persson (+14)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+14)

Elina Garanca (+12)
*Marina Poplavskaya (+12)*

Frederica von Stade (+10)

*Nino Machaidze (+6)*

Mirella Freni (+4)

Diana Damrau (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Veronique Gens (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard

Danielle de Niese (+19)

*Natalie Dessay (+19)*

Draculette (+14)
Miah Persson (+14)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+14)

Elina Garanca (+12)
Marina Poplavskaya (+12)

Frederica von Stade (+10)

Nino Machaidze (+6)

Mirella Freni (+4)

*Diana Damrau (+4)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
*Veronique Gens (+2)*
Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
*#5 Danielle de Niese (+20)

*Natalie Dessay (+19)

*Miah Persson (+15)*

Draculette (+14)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+14)

Elina Garanca (+12)
Marina Poplavskaya (+12)

Frederica von Stade (+10)

*Nino Machaidze (+7)
*
Mirella Freni (+4)
Diana Damrau (+4)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Veronique Gens (+2)
Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


Nooooo ... after all that talk about how you thought Natalie Dessay was beautiful ... Alma how could you


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Nooooo ... after all that talk about how you thought Natalie Dessay was beautiful ... Alma how could you


Have you seen Danielle De Niese? She is a sex kitten! She is sexier than Anna!!! As much as I find Natalie attractive (not exactly beautiful), If I was given the choice between spending a night with Natalie or Danielle, I think I'd be crazy if I didn't pick Danielle!

Of course this is all wishful thinking because these ladies are completey out of the league of a common Joe like me.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Her voice detracts at least 50% from her looks. Trill like a serrated steak knife


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Her voice detracts at least 50% from her looks. Trill like a serrated steak knife


But this thread is not about their voices. It's about their other... cough, cough... assets, if you know what I mean. That's why you don't see Montserrat Caballé listed here...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mmm, I'd be hard-pressed between Anna and Danielle. I guess that means both of them then


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese 
*#6 Natalie Dessay (+20)*

Miah Persson (+15)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+15)*

Draculette (+14)

Elina Garanca (+12)
Marina Poplavskaya (+12)

*Frederica von Stade (+11)*

Nino Machaidze (+7)

Mirella Freni (+4)
Diana Damrau (+4)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Veronique Gens (+2)
Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Miah Persson (+15)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+15)
*Draculette (+15)*

Elina Garanca (+12)
Marina Poplavskaya (+12)

Frederica von Stade (+11)

Nino Machaidze (+7)

*Mirella Freni (+5)*

Diana Damrau (+4)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Veronique Gens (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
*Ainhoa Arteta (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian = Count de La Rondine, knight of the Order of the Draculette


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

*Draculette (+16)*
Miah Persson (+15)
Kiri Te Kanawa (+15)
*Elina Garanca (+13)*
Marina Poplavskaya (+12)
Frederica von Stade (+11)
Nino Machaidze (+7)
Mirella Freni (+5)
Diana Damrau (+4)
*Veronique Gens (+3)*
Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Ainhoa Arteta (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Draculette (+16)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+16)*

Miah Persson (+15)

*Elina Garanca (+14)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+12)
Frederica von Stade (+11)
Nino Machaidze (+7)

*Mirella Freni (+6)*

Diana Damrau (+4)
Veronique Gens (+3)
Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Ainhoa Arteta (+1)


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Elgarian = Count de La Rondine, knight of the Order of the Draculette


Ha! You'll be accusing me of partisanship next!

Meanwhile, for inspiration, here's Señora Arteta:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

_Another day, another vote:_

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

*Draculette (+17)*
Kiri Te Kanawa (+16)

Miah Persson (+15)

Elina Garanca (+14)

Marina Poplavskaya (+12)
Frederica von Stade (+11)

Nino Machaidze (+7)
*Mirella Freni (+7)*

Diana Damrau (+4)
Veronique Gens (+3)
Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
*Ainhoa Arteta (+2)*

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Draculette (+17)
*Kiri Te Kanawa (+17)*

Miah Persson (+15)
*Elina Garanca (+15)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+12)
Frederica von Stade (+11)

*Mirella Freni (+8)*

Nino Machaidze (+7)

Diana Damrau (+4)

Veronique Gens (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Ainhoa Arteta (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Draculette is making a dangerous run. I'll have to vote for Kiri to see if I can get her to make the 20 mark ahead of Draculette. And I'll also vote for her other closest competitors.:devil:

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+18)*

Draculette (+17)

*Miah Persson (+16)*
*Elina Garanca (+16)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+12)
Frederica von Stade (+11)

Mirella Freni (+8)

Nino Machaidze (+7)

Diana Damrau (+4)

Veronique Gens (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Ainhoa Arteta (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


:lol:

You've voted for four. Is this your cunning plan to stop Angela?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> You've voted for four. Is this your cunning plan to stop Angela?


Oh, I just forgot to undo the bold font for the fourth one, but there was no increase in her total vote. Fixed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Kiri Te Kanawa (+18)

Draculette (+17)

Miah Persson (+16)
Elina Garanca (+16)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+13)*

Frederica von Stade (+11)

Mirella Freni (+8) 
*Nino Machaidze (+8)*

*Diana Damrau (+5)*

Veronique Gens (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Ainhoa Arteta (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

Anna Netrebko (+1)
Renée Fleming (+1)Нино Мачаидзе (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

# 1 Анна Нетребко
#2 Renée Fleming # 2 Рене Флеминг
#3 Patricia Petibon # 3 Патрисия Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard # 4 Изабель Леонард
#5 Danielle de Niese # 5 Даниэль де Нис
#6 Natalie Dessay # 6 Наталья Dessay

Kiri Te Kanawa (+18) Кири Те Канава (+18)

Draculette (+17) Draculette (+17)

Miah Persson (+16) Миа Перссон (+16)
Elina Garanca (+16) Элина Гаранча (+16)

Marina Poplavskaya (+13) Марина Поплавская (+13)

Frederica von Stade (+11) Фредерика фон Штаде (+11)

Mirella Freni (+8) Мирелла Френи (+8)
Nino Machaidze (+8) Нино Мачаидзе (+9)

Diana Damrau (+5) Диана Damrau (+5)

Veronique Gens (+3) Вероника Генс (+3)

Annick Massis (+2) Анник Масис (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2) Рассвет Апшо (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2) экс-Альнитак подруга (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2) Марий Eriksmoen (+2)
Ainhoa Arteta (+2) Ainhoa Артета (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1) Лиза делла Каса (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1) Сесилия Бартоли (+1)
Kate Royale (+1) Кейт Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1) Кассандра Бертон (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1) Анна Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1) Сьюзен Грэм (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1) Нинон Валлен (+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1) Анна Софи фон Оттер (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1) Элизабет Шварцкопф (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1) Тереза Стратас (+1)
__________________ __________________


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

izviniteeee,ne podskajite kak progolosovat za nino machaodze,hahaa


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

sori, soriiiiiiiii


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry,sorry


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure what's going on here, but our friend padrino's list doesn't seem to be any different to the previous one in terms of votes, so I've used Annie's as the most recent to work with.

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Kiri Te Kanawa (+18)
*Draculette (+18)*

Miah Persson (+16)
Elina Garanca (+16)

Marina Poplavskaya (+13)

Frederica von Stade (+11)

*Mirella Freni (+9)*

Nino Machaidze (+8)

Diana Damrau (+5)

Veronique Gens (+3)
*Ainhoa Arteta (+3)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Kiri Te Kanawa (+18)
Draculette (+18)

Miah Persson (+16)
Elina Garanca (+16)
*
Marina Poplavskaya (+14)*

Frederica von Stade (+11)

Mirella Freni (+9)
*Nino Machaidze (+9)*

*Diana Damrau (+6)*

Veronique Gens (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

*Kiri Te Kanawa (+19)*
*
*Draculette (+18)

*Miah Persson (+17)
Elina Garanca (+17)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+11)

Mirella Freni (+9)
Nino Machaidze (+9)

Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)

As you can see, I'm still trying to stop Draculette's run...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Not sure what's going on here


It looks like Padrino just translated the list into Russian. Then there is the "sorry, sorry," part, which reminds me of Martin Pichon's modus operandis. I wonder if this Padrino is a sock puppet of his.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> It looks like Padrino just translated the list into Russian. Then there is the "sorry, sorry," part, which reminds me of Martin Pichon's modus operandis. I wonder if this Padrino is a sock puppet of his.


Well, this thread is full of mysteries to be sure. Top of the morning to you Alma (it's still morning here, but only just).


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay

Kiri Te Kanawa (+19)

Draculette (+18)
*Miah Persson (+18)
Elina Garanca (+18)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+14)

*Frederica von Stade (+12)*

Mirella Freni (+9)
Nino Machaidze (+9)

Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
*#7Kiri Te Kanawa *  :trp:

*Miah Persson (+19)*

Draculette (+18)
Elina Garanca (+18)

Marina Poplavskaya (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+12)

*Mirella Freni (+10)*

Nino Machaidze (+9)

Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
*#8 Miah Persson*

*Draculette (+19)
Elina Garanca (+19)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+12)

Mirella Freni (+10)

Nino Machaidze (+9)

Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
*#9 Draculette *
*#10 Elina Garanca*

Marina Poplavskaya (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+12)

Mirella Freni (+10)

Nino Machaidze (+9)

Diana Damrau (+6)

*Veronique Gens (+4)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)

*Thanks for putting me on the top 10 list boys.......XOXO *


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


Strictly speaking, it would be a split 9th place between Draculette and Garanca, with whoever's next taking 11th place, would it not?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Strictly speaking, it would be a split 9th place between Draculette and Garanca, with whoever's next taking 11th place, would it not?


Although both have 20 total votes I cast first of my three for my darling Draculette therefore she gets the "tie breaker" over Garanca


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Although both have 20 total votes I cast first of my three for my darling Draculette therefore she gets the "tie breaker" over Garanca


Oh well, I'm happy that I was able to contribute to dropping the nasty Draculette to 9th place instead of 7th place.:devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette 
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+12)

Mirella Freni (+10)
*Nino Machaidze (+10)

*Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+4)

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
*Maya Dashuk (+1)*
*Shania Twain (+1)
*
For those who don't know these last two I've just voted for, here they are:


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+14)
Nino Machaidze (+13)
Frederica von Stade (+12) 
Mirella Freni (+10)

Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+4)

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Maya Dashuk (+1)
Shania Twain (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/nino machaidze#!/profile.php?id=1476016530


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1476016530#!/profile.php?id=1476016530&sk=photos


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/people/Nino-Machaidze/1476016530#!/pages/Nino-Machaidze/106737892391


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry,I ♥♥♥ Nino Machaidze


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

padrino said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


You can't vote for Nino three times in one post. You're supposed to vote only once every 24 hours. You got Nino (who is indeed a spectacular woman, but rules are rules) from 10 points to 13 points in one post, when you should have increased her score only to 11. So please, edit your post to lower her score to 11, and feel free to vote for her again tomorrow. You can also vote for two more sopranos in your post of today, if you want.


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+14 )

Frederica von Stade (+12)
Nino Machaidze (+11)
Mirella Freni (+10)
Diana Damrau (+6)

Veronique Gens (+4)

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Shania Twain (+2)
Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry,I ♥ Nino Machaidze


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

*Marina Poplavskaya (+15)*

Frederica von Stade (+12)
*Nino Machaidze (+12)*

Mirella Freni (+10)

*Diana Damrau (+7)*

Veronique Gens (+4)

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Dawn Upshaw (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Mari Eriksmoen (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Shania Twain (+2)

Lisa della Casa (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> *Shania Twain (+1)
> *


Next time I think I'll nominate Agnetha Faltskog (the blonde one from Abba). :lol:


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

*Nino Machaidze*

Bellissima Nino Machaidze


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

padrino said:


> Bellissima Nino Machaidze


Padrino

You might be interested in our thread dedicated to the lovely ladies 

Lovliest soprano thread


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/season/production.aspx?id=11059&hpbucket


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)

Frederica von Stade (+12)
Nino Machaidze (+12)

Mirella Freni (+11)

Diana Damrau (+7)

Veronique Gens (+4)

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
*Mari Eriksmoen (+3)*
*Dawn Upshaw (+3)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Shania Twain (+2)
Lisa della Casa (+2)
*Renata Tebaldi (+2)*

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)

*Nino Machaidze (+13)*

Frederica von Stade (+12)
*Mirella Freni (+12)*

Diana Damrau (+7)

Veronique Gens (+4)

*Lisa della Casa (+3)*
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Shania Twain (+2)
Renata Tebaldi (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Next time I think I'll nominate Agnetha Faltskog (the blonde one from Abba). :lol:


You didn't say they had to be *operatic* mezzos and sopranos.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking back over this thread, I see it was never specified that it be current sopranos as I had assumed. I think everyone else must have assumed this too as, looking at the list, the exclusion of the lovely Ms. Battle and alluring Maria Callas are curious. In that light,

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay 
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)

Nino Machaidze (+13)

Frederica von Stade (+12)
Mirella Freni (+12)

*Diana Damrau (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+4)

Lisa della Casa (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Shania Twain (+2)
Renata Tebaldi (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
*Maria Callas (+1)*
*Kathleen Battle (+1)*

e: Although, to my knowledge Ms. Kanawa is retired ... and Ms. Battle, while perhaps not performing regularly (or in any opera houses), is to the best of my knowledge still active.


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)

*Nino Machaidze (+14)*

Frederica von Stade (+12)
Mirella Freni (+12)

*Diana Damrau (+9)
*
Veronique Gens (+4)

Lisa della Casa (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
*Shania Twain (+3) * 
Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

Renata Tebaldi (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Maria Callas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

rgz said:


> e: Although, to my knowledge Ms. Kanawa is retired ... and Ms. Battle, while perhaps not performing regularly (or in any opera houses), is to the best of my knowledge still active.


Kiri is retired from opera, but she still does concerts and recitals. In fact, last year she made a brief "for old times sake" comeback in opera, singing the Marschallin in Der Rosenkavalier in Koln.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)
*Nino Machaidze (+15)*

Frederica von Stade (+12)
Mirella Freni (+12)

Diana Damrau (+9)

Veronique Gens (+4)

Lisa della Casa (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3) 
Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
*Maria Callas (+2)*
Renata Tebaldi (+2)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1) 
*Inva Mula (+1)*


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

*Nino Machaidze (+16)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)

Frederica von Stade (+12)
Mirella Freni (+12)

*Diana Damrau (+10)*

Veronique Gens (+4)

Lisa della Casa (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Renata Tebaldi (+2)
Maria Callas (+2)

*Jana Dolezilkova (+1)*
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
Inva Mula (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

Oops! I missed Almaviva's last post !
Please check and correct the numbers.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

B.O.Dow said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


We seem to have posted almost at the same time, then you missed my vote. With mine, your total for Nino should be 16, and I also voted for Maria Callas and for Inva Mula. Would you please update the totals?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

B.O.Dow said:


> Oops! I missed Almaviva's last post !
> Please check and correct the numbers.


You should do it yourself, since nobody can edit your post but you. 
Except for the moderators, of course, but it's best that we keep track of the totals ourselves or it would be too much to ask of poor jhar26.


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> You should do it yourself, since nobody can edit your post but you.
> Except for the moderators, of course, but it's best that we keep track of the totals ourselves or it would be too much to ask of poor jhar26.


I just edited my votes above and made corrections to the list.
Thank you fort the suggestion.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Nino Machaidze (+16)

Marina Poplavskaya (+15)

*Frederica von Stade (+13)*

Mirella Freni (+12)

*Diana Damrau (+11)*

Veronique Gens (+4)

Lisa della Casa (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
*Maria Callas (+3)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Renata Tebaldi (+2)

Jana Dolezilkova (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
Inva Mula (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

If it is permitted to vote for non-living sopranos, why nobody votes for Anna Moffo ?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

B.O.Dow said:


> If it is permitted to vote for non-living sopranos, why nobody votes for Anna Moffo ?


I think we've kinda forgotten about singers like Moffo and Callas until now. I think they would have gotten better places if we had remembered to enter them early in the game.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aksel said:


> I think we've kinda forgotten about singers like Moffo and Callas until now. I think they would have gotten better places if we had remembered to enter them early in the game.


I had considered doing one of these for active sopranos and one for retired and dead sopranos, but I feared that participation for the second category wouldn't be substantial enough.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I had considered doing one of these for active sopranos and one for retired and dead sopranos, but I feared that participation for the second category wouldn't be substantial enough.


I think the current ones get more votes because we can actually imagine that we'll meet them and they'll fall in love with us and will take us to their hotel rooms for a night of sweet lovemaking....

This is in any case what I keep telling myself will happen next time I see Anna.  This, of course, after I do the same with Patricia, Isabel, Danielle, and Miah, while managing to keep each one from finding out about the others.

It is a bit harder to engage in this kind of fantasy with Maria Callas.


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> ...
> 
> This is in any case what I keep telling myself will happen next time I see Anna.  This, of course, after I do the same with Patricia, Isabel, Danielle, and Miah, while managing to keep each one from finding out about the othes.
> 
> ...


Eh friend, stay with the others but hands off (my) Anna


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

*Nino Machaidze (+17)*

*Marina Poplavskaya (+16)*

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Mirella Freni (+12)
*Diana Damrau (+12)*

Veronique Gens (+4)

Lisa della Casa (+3)
Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)
Renata Tebaldi (+2)

Jana Dolezilkova (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
Inva Mula (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

B.O.Dow said:


> Eh friend, stay with the others but hands off (my) Anna


*Your* Anna? She's been *my* Anna for longer!
Oh well, I guess if we want soprano poligamy, they may want fan poligamy as well.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> *Your* Anna? She's been *my* Anna for longer!
> Oh well, I guess if we want soprano poligamy, they may want fan poligamy as well.


Before it's pistols at dawn - does he mean Anna Moffo?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I boycott this ranking because too much of regular voters are females and everyone knows that in beauty ranking females will vote for the ungliest candidates in order to later compare themselves with winners and have positive feeling about themselves.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I boycott this ranking because too much of regular voters are females and everyone knows that in beauty ranking females will vote for the ungliest candidates in order to later compare themselves with winners and have positive feeling about themselves.












Natalie Dessay - ugly?

Nino Machaidze, Marina Poplavskaya, Diana Damrau - ugly?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Natalie Dessay - ugly?
> 
> Nino Machaidze, Marina Poplavskaya, Diana Damrau - ugly?


Certainly not kind of women that you could watch just for aesthetic pleasure.

Especially Dessay which has a look of boring office worker that you have to encounter in order to settle some annoying legal issues, you enter the office and there is always women like Dessay behind the desk, with dull look of colourless and gray person that makes you want to leave as soon as possible.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Certainly not kind of women that you could watch just for aesthetic pleasure.
> 
> Especially Dessay which has a look of boring office worker that you have to encounter in order to settle some annoying legal issues, you enter the office and there is always women like Dessay behind the desk, with dull look of colourless and gray person that makes you want to leave as soon as possible.


Having seen Natalie Dessay, Nino Machaidze & Marina Poplavskaya in person I have to disagree.


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Before it's pistols at dawn - does he mean Anna Moffo?


 Very clever
Sorry Almaviva, as a junior member I must show respect .., but: four years ago a heavenly voice introduced me to the magical world of opera. Then I saw her face and stayed there forever. Her name is Anna Netrebko.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Nino Machaidze (+17)

Marina Poplavskaya (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+13)
*Mirella Freni (+13)*

Diana Damrau (+12)

Veronique Gens (+4)
*Lisa della Casa (+4)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
*Renata Tebaldi (+3)*

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

Jana Dolezilkova (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
Inva Mula (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

B.O.Dow said:


> Very clever
> Sorry Almaviva, as a junior member I must show respect .., but: four years ago a heavenly voice introduced me to the magical world of opera. *Then I saw her face* and stayed there forever. Her name is Anna Netrebko.


Yep, I know, but by now I've seen all of her body parts.

(OK, I confess, the above is a piece of wishful thinking.)

I was thinking about the dead soprano thing and my explanation about the fantasy... As a matter of fact, it shouldn't matter, because realistically speaking, the odds of my making sweet love to Anna, Patricia, Isabel, Danielle, or Miah, are not much better than the odds that I'll do the same to Maria Callas... That is, the odds that this would happen with Maria Callas are of course zero, but the odds with the ones who are alive are not better than 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Certainly not kind of women that you could watch just for aesthetic pleasure.
> 
> Especially Dessay which has a look of boring office worker that you have to encounter in order to settle some annoying legal issues, you enter the office and there is always women like Dessay behind the desk, with dull look of colourless and gray person that makes you want to leave as soon as possible.


As a male in what I like to believe is the prime of my life (mid 30s), I wholeheartedly and enthusiastically disagree. Particuarly in her mid 20s - mid 30s Natalie Dessay was gorgeous, and she's a shining example of aging gracefully and is still extraordinarily lovely.

Look at her in Orphee Aux Enfers. She could pass for Audrey Hepburn's sister or cousin; surely you're not saying that Audrey Hepburn was ugly?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Nino Machaidze (+17)

Marina Poplavskaya (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Mirella Freni (+13)

Diana Damrau (+12)

*Lisa della Casa (+5)*

Veronique Gens (+4)

Ainhoa Arteta (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Renata Tebaldi (+3)

Annick Massis (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)*
*Anna Moffo (+1)*
Jana Dolezilkova (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
Inva Mula (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> As a male in what I like to believe is the prime of my life (mid 30s), I wholeheartedly and enthusiastically disagree. Particuarly in her mid 20s - mid 30s Natalie Dessay was gorgeous, and she's a shining example of aging gracefully and is still extraordinarily lovely.
> 
> Look at her in Orphee Aux Enfers. She could pass for Audrey Hepburn's sister or cousin; surely you're not saying that Audrey Hepburn was ugly?


Natalie is not a beautiful woman in the strict definition of contemporary standards of female beauty but she is nevertheless a very, very attractive woman. She knows how to use what she's got.

Patricia Petibon is another example. She is cute, nothing more. But she is extremely sexy and attractive.

Of course, when you get to be both beautiful and sexy like Anna Netrebko and Danielle de Niese, then it's even better.

But yes, I'd never dismiss Natalie Dessay as a woman. I bet that in person she is even more attractive. She is the kind of brilliant and lively woman who, in a party, would completely crush the more physically beautiful competition and would have all men in the room completely in awe of her.


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

*Nino Machaidze (+18)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Mirella Freni (+13)

Diana Damrau (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
*
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Renata Tebaldi (+3)

*Annick Massis (+3)*
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Anna Moffo (+1)
Jana Dolezilkova (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
Inva Mula (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

rgz said:


> As a male in what I like to believe is the prime of my life (mid 30s), I wholeheartedly and enthusiastically disagree. Particuarly in her mid 20s - mid 30s Natalie Dessay was gorgeous, and she's a shining example of aging gracefully and is still extraordinarily lovely.
> 
> Look at her in Orphee Aux Enfers. She could pass for Audrey Hepburn's sister or cousin; surely you're not saying that Audrey Hepburn was ugly?


I think she looks more like Barbra Streisand, although she's more attractive.


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Nino Machaidze (+18)

Marina Poplavskaya (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Mirella Freni (+13)

Diana Damrau (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Dawn Upshaw (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Renata Tebaldi (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)

*Inva Mula (+2)*
*Anna Moffo (+2)*
*Jana Dolezilkova (+2)*
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)

_
(It is ironic that I have voted for all but Anna N.)_


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

*Nino Machaidze (+19)*

Marina Poplavskaya (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Mirella Freni (+13)

Diana Damrau (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
*Dawn Upshaw (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Renata Tebaldi (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
*Inva Mula (+3)*

Anna Moffo (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)

_



(It is ironic that I have voted for all but Anna N.)

Click to expand...

_See? Anna knows who votes for her. I was the one casting the decisive vote to make her number one.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I think she looks more like Barbra Streisand, although she's more attractive.


Hm, I don't see that at all. She (along with Petibon) have what I consider the typical French overbite and Dessay certainly has an aquiline nose, but is approximately 47 orders of magnitude more attractive than Ms. Streisand. IMO, of course.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

*Nino Machaidze (+20)*

(not sure if it's my job to move her into the top flight but :trp: for the lovely Nino)

*Marina Poplavskaya (+17)*

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Mirella Freni (+13)

*Diana Damrau (+13)*

Lisa della Casa (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Dawn Upshaw (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Renata Tebaldi (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)

Anna Moffo (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Maya Dashuk (+2)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca

Nino Machaidze (+20)

(not sure if it's my job to move her into the top flight but for the lovely Nino)

Marina Poplavskaya (+17)

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Mirella Freni (+13)

Diana Damrau (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+5)
*Dawn Upshaw (+5)*

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Renata Tebaldi (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
*Maya Dashuk (+3)*

Anna Moffo (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
*Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+17)

*Mirella Freni (+14)*

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Diana Damrau (+13)

*Lisa della Casa (+6)*

Dawn Upshaw (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
*Renata Tebaldi (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

Anna Moffo (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you ,Grazie  ♥♥♥


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

*Marina Poplavskaya (+18)*

*Mirella Freni (+15) *

Frederica von Stade (+13)
Diana Damrau (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+6)

Dawn Upshaw (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Renata Tebaldi (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

Anna Moffo (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
*Nino Surguladze (+1)*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Teresa Stratas (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

*Marina Poplavskaya (+19)*

Mirella Freni (+15)

*Diana Damrau (+14)*

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+6)

Dawn Upshaw (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Renata Tebaldi (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

*Teresa Stratas (+2)*
Anna Moffo (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Nino Surguladze (+1)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Mirella Freni (+15)

Diana Damrau (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+6)

Dawn Upshaw (+5)

Veronique Gens (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Renata Tebaldi (+4)

*Anna Moffo (+3)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)*
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

*Dinara Alieva (+1)*
Nino Surguladze (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, now you're doomed, B.O.Dow. Now my Anna will definitely know that she is mine and not yours, because you left her out of the list, your post starts with number 2! Hehehe...

*#1 ANNA NETREBKO*
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Mirella Freni (+15)

Diana Damrau (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+6)
*Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Veronique Gens (+5)*
*
*Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Renata Tebaldi (+4)
*Anna Moffo (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Nino Surguladze (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> OK, now you're doomed, B.O.Dow. Now my Anna will definitely know that she is mine and not yours, because you left her out of the list, your post starts with number 2! Hehehe...]
> 
> Sabotage !!!
> sospiro did it


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:lol::tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 ANNA NETREBKO
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

*Mirella Freni (+16)*

Diana Damrau (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+13)

*Lisa della Casa (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Veronique Gens (+5)
*Renata Tebaldi (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Anna Moffo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Maria Callas (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Nino Surguladze (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

#1 ANNA NETREBKO
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Mirella Freni (+16)

Diana Damrau (+14)

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+7)

*Veronique Gens (+6)*
Dawn Upshaw (+6)

*Anna Moffo (+5)
*Renata Tebaldi (+5)

*Maria Callas (+4)
*Ainhoa Arteta (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Nino Surguladze (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Cassandre Berthon (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)










Boys I need your help also..........don't break my heart


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay (#6 on our list / #1 in our hearts)
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Mirella Freni (+16)

*Diana Damrau (+15)*

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+7)

Veronique Gens (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Anna Moffo (+5)
Renata Tebaldi (+5)
*Maria Callas (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Maya Dashuk (+3)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
*Cassandre Berthon (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Nino Surguladze (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel;134968[IMG said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nrWmrK6zU9M/TQyTu8gaB0I/AAAAAAAAA2U/kIa20ORdM5Y/s1600/200791317931callas.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Boys I need your help also..........don't break my heart


You should have promoted *her* ahead of evil Draculette!


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay 
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze(#11 on our list / #1 in our hearts)

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Mirella Freni (+16)

Diana Damrau (+15)

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+7)

Veronique Gens (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)

*Anna Moffo (+6)*
Renata Tebaldi (+5)
Maria Callas (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
*Maya Dashuk (+4)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
*Nino Surguladze (+2)*
Dinara Alieva (+1)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Mirella Freni (+16)

Diana Damrau (+15)

Frederica von Stade (+13)

*Lisa della Casa (+8)*

*Anna Moffo (+7)*
*Veronique Gens (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Renata Tebaldi (+5)
Maria Callas (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Teresa Stratas (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Marina Poplavskaya

Mirella Freni (+16)
*Diana Damrau (+16)*

Frederica von Stade (+13)

Lisa della Casa (+8)

Anna Moffo (+7)
Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Renata Tebaldi (+5)
Maria Callas (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
*Teresa Stratas (+3)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Kathleen Battle (+1)
*Sonia Ganassi (+1)*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Marina Poplavskaya

Mirella Freni (+16)
Diana Damrau (+16)

*Frederica von Stade (+14)*

Lisa della Casa (+8)
*Anna Moffo (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Renata Tebaldi (+5)
Maria Callas (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Teresa Stratas (+3)

*Kathleen Battle (+2)*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+2)
Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)

Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

*Diana Damrau (+17)*

Mirella Freni (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

*Anna Moffo (+9)*

Lisa della Casa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Renata Tebaldi (+5)
Maria Callas (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Teresa Stratas (+3)
*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+3)*

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Kathleen Battle (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Sonia Ganassi (+1)

Hey! Check that Poplavskaya has 19 votes! I removed her from the top list.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Diana Damrau (+17)
*Mirella Freni (+17)*

Frederica von Stade (+14)

*Anna Moffo (+10)*

Lisa della Casa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
*Renata Tebaldi (+6)*

Maria Callas (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Teresa Stratas (+3)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Kathleen Battle (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Sonia Ganassi (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

*Mirella Freni (+18)*

Diana Damrau (+17)
Frederica von Stade (+14)

*Anna Moffo (+11)*

Lisa della Casa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
*Maria Callas (+6)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Teresa Stratas (+3)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Cassandre Berthon (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Kathleen Battle (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Sonia Ganassi (+1)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

*Diana Damrau (+18)*
Mirella Freni (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

Anna Moffo (+11)

Lisa della Casa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Teresa Stratas (+3)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+3)
*Kathleen Battle (+3)*
*Cassandre Berthon (+3)*

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Sonia Ganassi (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)

Diana Damrau (+18)
Mirella Freni (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

*Anna Moffo (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+9)*

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)*
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Teresa Stratas (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)
Sonia Ganassi (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
# Marina Poplavskaya

*Diana Damrau (+19)*

Mirella Freni (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

Anna Moffo (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
*Teresa Stratas (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
*Sonia Ganassi (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
# Marina Poplavskaya

Diana Damrau (+19)
*Mirella Freni (+19)

*Frederica von Stade (+14)

*Anna Moffo (+13)
*
Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
*Teresa Stratas (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
*Sonia Ganassi (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1) 
#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
# Marina Poplavskaya

*Diana Damrau (+19)*

Mirella Freni (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

Anna Moffo (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
*Teresa Stratas (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
*Sonia Ganassi (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1) 
#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
# Marina Poplavskaya

*Diana Damrau (+19)*

Mirella Freni (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

Anna Moffo (+12)

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Renata Tebaldi (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
*Teresa Stratas (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
*Sonia Ganassi (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1) 
*Noemi Nadelmann (+1)*

I just got acquainted with Noemi, here is her picture:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


Huh????


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Huh????


Sorry, I have no idea how this happened. I recall only pasting my vote once. Apparently it got pasted three times, maybe some glitch on my keyboard or my finger lingered too long on the key. Please delete the other two sets.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
*#12 Mirella Freni 
*

Marina Poplavskaya (+19)
Diana Damrau (+19)

Frederica von Stade (+14)
*Anna Moffo (+14)*

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
*Renata Tebaldi (+7)
*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Sonia Ganassi (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
*#13 Diana Damrau*
*#14 Marina Poplavskaya*

Frederica von Stade (+14)
Anna Moffo (+14)

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Maria Callas (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
*Sonia Ganassi (+3)*

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Now I see that my vote of yesterday was even more messed up than I thought. Apparently not only the copying and pasting was done three times, but I also failed to undo the bold fonts done by the previous voter. Gaston did take into consideration my two votes for Moffo and Freni, but apparently didn't notice, in the middle of my messy post, my vote for Noemi Nadelmann, which I will restore in my post of today, and actually will place her at two because I intend to vote for her again today.

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

*Anna Moffo (+15)*

Frederica von Stade (+14)
Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
*Maria Callas (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Sonia Ganassi (+3)

Jana Dolezilkova (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

*Anna Moffo (+16)*

Frederica von Stade (+14)

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
Maria Callas (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Sonia Ganassi (+3)
*Jana Dolezilkova (+3)*

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Noemi Nadelmann (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze(#11 on our list / #1 in our hearts)
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

Anna Moffo (+16)

Frederica von Stade (+14)

Lisa della Casa (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
Maria Callas (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)
*Nino Surguladze (+3)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Sonia Ganassi (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+3)*
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Noemi Nadelmann (+2)
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+2)*
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

*Anna Moffo (+17)*

Frederica von Stade (+14)

*Lisa della Casa (+10)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
Maria Callas (+7)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+6)*
Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)

Nino Surguladze (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Kathleen Battle (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Sonia Ganassi (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Noemi Nadelmann (+2)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

*Anna Moffo (+18)*

*Frederica von Stade (+15)*

Lisa della Casa (+10)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
Maria Callas (+7)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)

*Kathleen Battle (+4)*
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Teresa Stratas (+4)

Nino Surguladze (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Sonia Ganassi (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Noemi Nadelmann (+2)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I noticed recently that Anna Netrebko has gotten kinda fat. Does that change anyone's opinion?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> I noticed recently that Anna Netrebko has gotten kinda fat. Does that change anyone's opinion?


Women need curves! She is still lovely! Besides, we have talked about considering our sopranos with the peak of their attractiveness in mind. Otherwise we couldn't consider Maria Callas, who is a bag of bones by now. Yes, aging takes a toll in women's beauty but when we think of them, we think of the good times. So, we love you Anna, even though you're a little chubby now!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> So, we love you Anna, even though you're a little chubby now!


Blame Mr Netrebko's lavish breakfasts.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

"Sure, I would like to lose a few kilos, but I don't want to be skinny. You see these skinny, starving women always with the unhappy faces! In my profession, you need the big lungs; my upper body is one or two sizes bigger than my bottom half."

Way to go, Anna!

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/16/nyregion/16routine.html?_r=1


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

Anna Moffo (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+15)

Lisa della Casa (+10)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
Maria Callas (+7)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
*Teresa Stratas (+5)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
*Sonia Ganassi (+4)*

Nino Surguladze (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Nino Surguladze (+2)
Noemi Nadelmann (+2)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Ninon Vallin(+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I noticed recently that Anna Netrebko has gotten kinda fat. Does that change anyone's opinion?


Not at all! Anna remains the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Women need curves !.......... Otherwise we couldn't consider Maria Callas, who is a bag of bones by now. ...........


Not that either. Maria Callas has been cremated and scattered in the Greek Aegean Sea


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze(#11 on our list / #1 in our hearts)
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

Anna Moffo (+18)

Frederica von Stade (+15)

Lisa della Casa (+10)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
Maria Callas (+7)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Teresa Stratas (+5)
*Nino Surguladze (+4)*
Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Inva Mula (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+3)*
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Noemi Nadelmann (+2)

*Ninon Vallin(+2)*
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)

Agnes Baltsa (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ravellian said:


> I noticed recently that Anna Netrebko has gotten kinda fat. Does that change anyone's opinion?


Not at all. It only means that we can enjoy more Anna than before.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Fat? As opposed to anorexic


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it reflects her natural and down-to-earth personality, which is a good thing and makes me like her even more. She is getting older, and she has other responsabilities now that she's also a wife and mother. But she's still a beautiful woman. Maybe she'll even go on to tackle different kinds of roles in the future? I think I've read somewhere that her favorite composer is Wagner...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Lipatti said:


> I think it reflects her natural and down-to-earth personality, which is a good thing and makes me like her even more. She is getting older, and she has other responsabilities now that she's also a wife and mother. But she's still a beautiful woman. Maybe she'll even go on to tackle different kinds of roles in the future? I think I've read somewhere that her favorite composer is Wagner...


Anna said she's moving on from girls to queens. She is thinking of the three Donizetti queens.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

B.O.Dow said:


> Not that either. Maria Callas has been cremated and scattered in the Greek Aegean Sea


Oh great. That makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya

*Anna Moffo (+19)*

Frederica von Stade (+15)

Lisa della Casa (+10)

*Maria Callas (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Teresa Stratas (+5)

Nino Surguladze (+4)
Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)
*Inva Mula (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Ninon Vallin(+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Rasa said:


> Fat? As opposed to anorexic


Good point. We're so bombarded by unnatural pictures of women by the media that we've forgotten what a real woman looks like. Anna is not fat or even chubby, she's perfectly normal for a 40-year-old woman with a child.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
*#15 Anna Moffo*

Frederica von Stade (+15)

*Lisa della Casa (+11)*

Maria Callas (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Renata Tebaldi (+7)
*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Teresa Stratas (+5)

Nino Surguladze (+4)
Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)
Inva Mula (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Ninon Vallin(+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+15)

*Lisa della Casa (+12)*

Maria Callas (+8)
*Renata Tebaldi (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Teresa Stratas (+5)

Nino Surguladze (+4)
Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)
Inva Mula (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Ninon Vallin(+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)
*Barbara Hendricks (+1)*


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

For the record, I think Anna looks better now. Women with curves are sexy 
Anyway, it's having a pretty face that matters most, and she's still as beautiful as ever.


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+15)

Lisa della Casa (+12)

Maria Callas (+8)
Renata Tebaldi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
*Nino Surguladze (+5)*
Teresa Stratas (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)
Inva Mula (+4)*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4 ) 
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Noemi Nadelmann (+3)

Ninon Vallin(+3)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)
Barbara Hendricks (+1)
__________________*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, a fight between Callas and Tebaldi! Haven't we seen this before?

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+15)

Lisa della Casa (+12)

*Maria Callas (+9)*

Renata Tebaldi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Teresa Stratas (+5)
*Inva Mula (+5)*
Nino Surguladze (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+4)*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)
Barbara Hendricks (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

Nino Surguladze (+4)???????????Nino Surguladze (+5)*Almaviva*???????????????????????


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

please correct.......................*Almaviva.....jhar26'* please please please please please


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

*#263 (permalink).....#264 (permalink *please correct


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

*Frederica von Stade (+16)*

Lisa della Casa (+12)

*Maria Callas (+10)*

Renata Tebaldi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)

Teresa Stratas (+5)
Inva Mula (+5)

Nino Surguladze (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)
Noemi Nadelmann (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
*Barbara Hendricks (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+16)

Lisa della Casa (+12)

*Maria Callas (+11)*

Renata Tebaldi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
*Inva Mula (+6)*

*Noemi Nadelmann (+5)*
Teresa Stratas (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sonia Ganassi (+4)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Agnes Baltsa (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+16)

Lisa della Casa (+12)

Maria Callas (+11)

Renata Tebaldi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Inva Mula (+6)
*Teresa Stratas (+6)*

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)
*Sonia Ganassi (+5)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
*Agnes Baltsa (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+16)

*Lisa della Casa (+13)*

Maria Callas (+11)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)*
Renata Tebaldi (+8)

*Inva Mula (+7)*
Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Teresa Stratas (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)
Sonia Ganassi (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Agnes Baltsa (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Kate Royale (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't know why but this thread has completely passed me by now and am very surprised that Joyce DiDonato is not on the list or Anna Caterina Antonacci. Her Carmen was the sexiest one in recent memory. Thus I add onto the list. As well as correcting Kate Royal's name.

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+16)

Lisa della Casa (+13)

Maria Callas (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)
Renata Tebaldi (+8)

Inva Mula (+7)
Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Teresa Stratas (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)
Sonia Ganassi (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Agnes Baltsa (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
*Kate Royal (+2)*
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+1)
Joyce DiDonato (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jflatter said:


> Don't know why but this thread has completely passed me by now and am very surprised that *Joyce DiDonato *is not on the list or Anna Caterina Antonacci.


I'm just listening to her new album "Divo, Diva" free on npr. It's great.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jflatter said:


> Don't know why but this thread has completely passed me by now and am very surprised that Joyce DiDonato is not on the list or Anna Caterina Antonacci. Her Carmen was the sexiest one in recent memory. Thus I add onto the list.


You're right! Why haven't we thought of these fine, good looking, sexy ladies with fabulous voices? I shall vote for them after midnight when I'm eligible for another vote.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+16)

Lisa della Casa (+13)

Maria Callas (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)
Renata Tebaldi (+8)
*Inva Mula (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Teresa Stratas (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)
Sonia Ganassi (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Agnes Baltsa (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+2)
Joyce DiDonato (+2)

*Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

*Frederica von Stade (+17)*

Lisa della Casa (+13)

*Maria Callas (+12)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)
Renata Tebaldi (+8)
Inva Mula (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Teresa Stratas (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)
Sonia Ganassi (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)
*Joyce DiDonato (+3) *

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Agnes Baltsa (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

*Lisa della Casa (+14)*

Maria Callas (+12)

*Renata Tebaldi (+9)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)
Inva Mula (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Teresa Stratas (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)
Sonia Ganassi (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)
Joyce DiDonato (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Agnes Baltsa (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
*sumi jo (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

We forgot to vote for Vesselina Kasarova, a fine looking mezzo:










I shall correct this oversight with my next vote.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+14)

Maria Callas (+12)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)
Inva Mula (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
*Teresa Stratas (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
*Sonia Ganassi (+6)*

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Nino Surguladze (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)
Joyce DiDonato (+3)
*Agnes Baltsa (+3)*

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
sumi jo (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+14)

Maria Callas (+12)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+8)
Inva Mula (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Teresa Stratas (+7)
*Nino Surguladze (+6)*
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Sonia Ganassi (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
*Agnes Baltsa (+4)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)
Joyce DiDonato (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+2)
*sumi jo (+2)*
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+14)

Maria Callas (+12)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+9)
Inva Mula (+9)
*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Teresa Stratas (+7)

Nino Surguladze (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Sonia Ganassi (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Agnes Baltsa (+4)
*Joyce DiDonato (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+2)
sumi jo (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+14)

Maria Callas (+12)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+9)
Inva Mula (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Teresa Stratas (+7)

Nino Surguladze (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Sonia Ganassi (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Agnes Baltsa (+4)
*Joyce DiDonato (+5)
*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)*
sumi jo (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
*Aleksandra Kurzak (+1)*


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

*Lisa della Casa (+15)*

Maria Callas (+12)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)*

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
Inva Mula (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Teresa Stratas (+7)

Nino Surguladze (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Sonia Ganassi (+6)
*Joyce DiDonato (+6)*

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Agnes Baltsa (+4)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Sumi Jo (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+15)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
Inva Mula (+9)

*Teresa Stratas (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
*Sonia Ganassi (+7)*

Nino Surguladze (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Joyce DiDonato (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
*Agnes Baltsa (+5)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Ninon Vallin(+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Sumi Jo (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+15)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
Inva Mula (+9)

Teresa Stratas (+8)
*Nino Surguladze (+7)*
Veronique Gens (+7)
Sonia Ganassi (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Joyce DiDonato (+6)

Noemi Nadelmann (+5)
Agnes Baltsa (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
*Ninon Vallin(+4)*
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Sumi Jo (+2)
*Aleksandra Kurzak (+2)*
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+17)

Lisa della Casa (+15)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
*Inva Mula (+10)*

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
Teresa Stratas (+8)
Nino Surguladze (+7)
Veronique Gens (+7)
Sonia Ganassi (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Joyce DiDonato (+6)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+6)*

Agnes Baltsa (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Ninon Vallin(+4)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Sumi Jo (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1) 
*Vesselina Kasarova (+1)*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

*Frederica von Stade (+18)*

Lisa della Casa (+15)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)

Renata Tebaldi (+9)
Teresa Stratas (+8)
Nino Surguladze (+7)
Veronique Gens (+7)
Sonia Ganassi (+7)
*Joyce DiDonato (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Agnes Baltsa (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Ninon Vallin(+4)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Sumi Jo (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1) 
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
*Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)*


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+18)

*Lisa della Casa (+16)*

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)
*Renata Tebaldi (+10)*

Teresa Stratas (+8)
Nino Surguladze (+7)
Veronique Gens (+7)
Sonia Ganassi (+7)
Joyce DiDonato (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Agnes Baltsa (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Ninon Vallin(+4)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+3)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
*Sumi Jo (+3)*

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1) 
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> *Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)*


How can I get acquainted with Ms. d'Oustrac's legs? (This may be a solution for my boredom problem, but these should better be killer legs because her face doesn't help). Does she also own cool ****? Are these important assets displayed in accessible media?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You've already seen them She is one of the courtesans in la belle Helene, but I first saw the legs in Les Paladins and felt deep deep envy







.

You're asking the wrong person about boobs. I don't suffer from boob envy.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+18)

Lisa della Casa (+16)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)
Renata Tebaldi (+10)

Teresa Stratas (+8)
*Joyce DiDonato (+8)*

Nino Surguladze (+7)
Veronique Gens (+7)
Sonia Ganassi (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Agnes Baltsa (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+4)
Ninon Vallin(+4)
*
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Sumi Jo (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
*Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You've already seen them She is one of the courtesans in la belle Helene, but I first saw the legs in Les Paladins and felt deep deep envy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I seem to remember that there was a very enticing woman in La Belle Hélène in some of those beach scenes. It's been a while since I last saw it, though, but I got it so I'll check it out again at some point. Les Paladins had a bunch of naked people but isn't really erotic, more like lots of light fun. I only saw it once, in my now expired Nachos membership so I have to buy it if I want to see it again. It was a great production, though, so, next time there are disposable funds and no bigger priority, I'll buy me a copy.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Oh yeah, I seem to remember that there was a very enticing woman in La Belle Hélène in some of those beach scenes. It's been a while since I last saw it, though, but I got it so I'll check it out again at some point. Les Paladins had a bunch of naked people but isn't really erotic, more like lots of light fun. I only saw it once, in my now expired Nachos membership so I have to buy it if I want to see it again. It was a great production, though, so, next time there are disposable funds and no bigger priority, I'll buy me a copy.


She was the lead singer in Les paladins and spent a lot of time getting about in a pair of short shorts and high heels.

BTW she can sing too. And she's Poulenc's great-niece.


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+18)

Lisa della Casa (+16)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)
Renata Tebaldi (+10)

Teresa Stratas (+8)
Joyce DiDonato (+8)
*Nino Surguladze (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Sonia Ganassi (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+5)*
Agnes Baltsa (+5)
*Ninon Vallin(+5)*
Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Sumi Jo (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+18)

Lisa della Casa (+16)

Maria Callas (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)
Renata Tebaldi (+10)

*Teresa Stratas (+9)*

Joyce DiDonato (+8)
Nino Surguladze (+8)
*Sonia Ganassi (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
*Agnes Baltsa (+6)*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+5)
Ninon Vallin(+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Sumi Jo (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+18)

*Lisa della Casa (+17)*

Maria Callas (+12)

*Renata Tebaldi (+11)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)

Teresa Stratas (+9)

Joyce DiDonato (+8)
Nino Surguladze (+8)
Sonia Ganassi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Agnes Baltsa (+6)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+5)
Ninon Vallin(+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)
*Sumi Jo (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

*Frederica von Stade (+19)*

Lisa della Casa (+17)

*Maria Callas (+13)*

Renata Tebaldi (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Inva Mula (+10)

Teresa Stratas (+9)
*Joyce DiDonato (+9)*

Nino Surguladze (+8)
Sonia Ganassi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Agnes Baltsa (+6)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+5)
Ninon Vallin(+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Frederica von Stade (+19)

Lisa della Casa (+17)

*Maria Callas (+14)*

Renata Tebaldi (+11)
*Inva Mula (+11)
*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Teresa Stratas (+9)
Joyce DiDonato (+9)

Nino Surguladze (+8)
Sonia Ganassi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Agnes Baltsa (+6)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+5)
Ninon Vallin(+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1) 
*Catherine Naglestad's breats (+1)*

Watch this and you'll see what I mean:


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
Frederica von Stade (+19)
Lisa della Casa (+17)

Maria Callas (+14)

Renata Tebaldi (+11)
Inva Mula (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Teresa Stratas (+9)
Joyce DiDonato (+9)
*Nino Surguladze (+9)*

Sonia Ganassi (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Agnes Baltsa (+6)
*Ninon Vallin(+6)*
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breats (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+19)

Lisa della Casa (+17)

Maria Callas (+14)

Renata Tebaldi (+11)
Inva Mula (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
*Teresa Stratas (+10)*

Joyce DiDonato (+9)
Nino Surguladze (+9)
*Sonia Ganassi (+9)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
*Agnes Baltsa (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breats (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo

Frederica von Stade (+19)

Lisa della Casa (+17)

*Maria Callas (+15)*
*
Inva Mula (+12)

*Renata Tebaldi (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Teresa Stratas (+10)

Joyce DiDonato (+9)
Nino Surguladze (+9)
Sonia Ganassi (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Agnes Baltsa (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+5)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breats (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16Frederica von Stade

Lisa della Casa (+17)
*Maria Callas (+17)*
Inva Mula (+12)

Renata Tebaldi (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Teresa Stratas (+10)
*Joyce DiDonato (+10)*

Nino Surguladze (+9)
Sonia Ganassi (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Agnes Baltsa (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+5)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade

*Lisa della Casa (+18)*

Maria Callas (+17)

Inva Mula (+12)
*Renata Tebaldi (+12)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Teresa Stratas (+10)
Joyce DiDonato (+10)

Nino Surguladze (+9)
Sonia Ganassi (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Agnes Baltsa (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+6)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Shania Twain (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade

Lisa della Casa (+18)

Maria Callas (+17)

Inva Mula (+12)
Renata Tebaldi (+12)
*Nino Surguladze (+10)*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Teresa Stratas (+10)
Joyce DiDonato (+10)

Sonia Ganassi (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Agnes Baltsa (+7)
*Ninon Vallin(+7)*
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)
*Shania Twain (+4)*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)

Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade

Lisa della Casa (+18)

Maria Callas (+17)

Inva Mula (+12)
Renata Tebaldi (+12)

*Teresa Stratas (+11)*

Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Joyce DiDonato (+10)
*Sonia Ganassi (+10)*

*Agnes Baltsa (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade

Lisa della Casa (+18)
*Maria Callas (+18)*

*Inva Mula (+13)*

Renata Tebaldi (+12)

Teresa Stratas (+11)

Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Joyce DiDonato (+10)
Sonia Ganassi (+10)

Agnes Baltsa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Sumi Jo (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade

*Lisa della Casa (+19)*
Maria Callas (+18)

Inva Mula (+13)
*Renata Tebaldi (+13)*

Teresa Stratas (+11)

Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Joyce DiDonato (+10)
Sonia Ganassi (+10)

Agnes Baltsa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

*Sumi Jo (+5)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade

Lisa della Casa (+19)
Maria Callas (+18)

Inva Mula (+13)
Renata Tebaldi (+13)

Teresa Stratas (+11)
*Joyce DiDonato (+11)
*
Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Sonia Ganassi (+10)

Agnes Baltsa (+8)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+8)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

Sumi Jo (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
*Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)

To be honest I want to cheat and put Kurzak at the top having seen her put in a blistering performance last night in Il Barbiere at Covent Garden. The finest Rosina I have ever heard.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> To be honest I want to cheat and put Kurzak at the top having seen her put in a blistering performance last night in Il Barbiere at Covent Garden. The finest Rosina I have ever heard.


She's certainly been getting some great reviews.



> ... but this is Kurzak's evening, first and last.


Independent



> ... but the star of the show is Aleksandra Kurzak's Rosina, with glinting coloratura even more accurate than the darts she threatens to toss at the audience.


Telegraph


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> She's certainly been getting some great reviews.
> 
> Independent
> 
> Telegraph


Annie, you're a great source for all kinds of opera blogs and opera articles. I keep hitting the "add to favorites" button after I read your posts.:tiphat:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
*#17 Lisa della Casa*

Maria Callas (+18)

*Renata Tebaldi (+14)*

Inva Mula (+13)

Teresa Stratas (+11)
Joyce DiDonato (+11)

Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Sonia Ganassi (+10)

*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+9)*

Agnes Baltsa (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

Sumi Jo (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Annie, you're a great source for all kinds of opera blogs and opera articles. I keep hitting the "add to favorites" button after I read your posts.:tiphat:


The Telegraph opera section is worth checking out regularly, it's the most opera focussed British paper.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa

*Maria Callas (+19)*

Renata Tebaldi (+14)

Inva Mula (+13)

*Joyce DiDonato (+12)*

Teresa Stratas (+11)

Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Sonia Ganassi (+10)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+9)
*Agnes Baltsa (+9)*

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

Sumi Jo (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Content deleted by member due to having posted it in wrong thread


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa

Maria Callas (+19)

Renata Tebaldi (+14)

Inva Mula (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
*Teresa Stratas (+12)*

*Sonia Ganassi (+11)*

Nino Surguladze (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
*Agnes Baltsa (+10)*

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+9)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Ninon Vallin(+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Ninon Vallin(+6)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+6)

Sumi Jo (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa

Maria Callas (+19)

Renata Tebaldi (+14)

Inva Mula (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Teresa Stratas (+12)
*Nino Surguladze (+11)*
Sonia Ganassi (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Agnes Baltsa (+10)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+9)
*Ninon Vallin(+8)*
Veronique Gens (+7)

*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+7)*
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Sumi Jo (+5)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Barbara Hendricks (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)
__________________


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa

Maria Callas (+19)

*Renata Tebaldi (+15)*

Inva Mula (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Teresa Stratas (+12)
Nino Surguladze (+11)
Sonia Ganassi (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Agnes Baltsa (+10)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+9)
Ninon Vallin(+8)
Veronique Gens (+7)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+7)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
*Sumi Jo (+6)*

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
*Barbara Hendricks (+3)*

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
*#18 Maria Callas (+20)

*Renata Tebaldi (+15)

*Inva Mula (+14)

*Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Teresa Stratas (+12)
Nino Surguladze (+11)
Sonia Ganassi (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Agnes Baltsa (+10)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+10)
*
Ninon Vallin(+8)
Veronique Gens (+7)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Sumi Jo (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

*Renata Tebaldi (+16)*

Inva Mula (+14)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Teresa Stratas (+12)

Nino Surguladze (+11)
Sonia Ganassi (+11)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+11)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Agnes Baltsa (+10)

Ninon Vallin (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+7)
*Sumi Jo (+7)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+16)

Inva Mula (+14)

*Teresa Stratas (+13)*

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
*Sonia Ganassi (+12)*

Nino Surguladze (+11)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+11)
*Agnes Baltsa (+11)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Ninon Vallin (+8)

Veronique Gens (+7)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+7)
Sumi Jo (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, I can already vote again? I guess so, my clock just turned 1 minute past midnight.

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+16)

*Inva Mula (+15)

*Teresa Stratas (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Sonia Ganassi (+12)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+12)*

Nino Surguladze (+11)
Agnes Baltsa (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Ninon Vallin (+8)
*Veronique Gens (+8)*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+7)
Sumi Jo (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+16)

Inva Mula (+14)

Teresa Stratas (+13)

*Nino Surguladze (+12)*
Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Sonia Ganassi (+12)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+11)
Agnes Baltsa (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

*Ninon Vallin (+9)*
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+8)*
Veronique Gens (+7)

Sumi Jo (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)
__________________


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

padrino said:


> #1 Anna Netrebko
> #2 Renée Fleming
> #3 Patricia Petibon
> #4 Isabel Leonard
> ...


Oh dear, we've again posted almost at the same time so you didn't see my vote. Would you please correct the totals to incorporate my three votes into yours? Thanks. Mula, Antonacci, and Gens should each get one more vote.


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+16)

Inva Mula (+15)

*Nino Surguladze (+13)*
Teresa Stratas (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Sonia Ganassi (+12)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+12)

Agnes Baltsa (+11)
*Ninon Vallin (+10)*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)*

Veronique Gens (+8)

Sumi Jo (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+16)

Inva Mula (+15)

*Teresa Stratas (+14)*

Nino Surguladze (+13)
*Sonia Ganassi (+13)*

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+12)
*Agnes Baltsa (+12)*

Ninon Vallin (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Veronique Gens (+8)

Sumi Jo (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Barbara Hendricks (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

*Renata Tebaldi (+17)*

Inva Mula (+15)

Teresa Stratas (+14)

Nino Surguladze (+13)
Sonia Ganassi (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+12)
Agnes Baltsa (+12)

Ninon Vallin (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Veronique Gens (+8)

*Sumi Jo (+8)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)
*Barbara Hendricks (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+17)

*Inva Mula (+16)

*Teresa Stratas (+14)

Nino Surguladze (+13)
Sonia Ganassi (+13)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+13)
*
Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Agnes Baltsa (+12)

Ninon Vallin (+10)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
*Veronique Gens (+9)
*
Sumi Jo (+8)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)
Barbara Hendricks (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+17)

Inva Mula (+16)

*Nino Surguladze (+14)*
Teresa Stratas (+14)

Sonia Ganassi (+13)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+13)

Joyce DiDonato (+12)
Agnes Baltsa (+12)

*Ninon Vallin (+11)*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
*Veronique Gens (+10)*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Sumi Jo (+8)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)
Barbara Hendricks (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+17)

Inva Mula (+16)

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Teresa Stratas (+14)

Sonia Ganassi (+13)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+13)
*Joyce DiDonato (+13)*

Agnes Baltsa (+12)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Veronique Gens (+10)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Sumi Jo (+8)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

*Barbara Hendricks (+5)*
*Kathleen Battle (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

*Renata Tebaldi (+18)*

Inva Mula (+16)

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Teresa Stratas (+14)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+14)*

Sonia Ganassi (+13)
Joyce DiDonato (+13)

Agnes Baltsa (+12)

Ninon Vallin (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Veronique Gens (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
*Sumi Jo (+9)*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Barbara Hendricks (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+18)

Inva Mula (+16)

*Teresa Stratas (+15)*

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+14)
*Sonia Ganassi (+14)*

Joyce DiDonato (+13)
*Agnes Baltsa (+13)*

Ninon Vallin (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Veronique Gens (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Sumi Jo (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Barbara Hendricks (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+18)

*Inva Mula (+17)

*Teresa Stratas (+15)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+15)*

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Sonia Ganassi (+14)

Joyce DiDonato (+13)
Agnes Baltsa (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
*Veronique Gens (+11)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Sumi Jo (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)

Barbara Hendricks (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

*Renata Tebaldi (+19)*

Inva Mula (+17)

Teresa Stratas (+15)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+15)

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Sonia Ganassi (+14)

Joyce DiDonato (+13)
Agnes Baltsa (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Veronique Gens (+11)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+10)
*Sumi Jo (+10)*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
*Barbara Hendricks (+6)*

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)

*Inva Mula (+18)*

Teresa Stratas (+15)
Anna Caterina Antonacci (+15)

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Sonia Ganassi (+14)
*Joyce DiDonato (+14)*

Agnes Baltsa (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Veronique Gens (+11)
*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)*

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)

Inva Mula (+18)

*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+16)*

Teresa Stratas (+15)
*Joyce DiDonato (+15)
*
Nino Surguladze (+14)
Sonia Ganassi (+14)

Agnes Baltsa (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Veronique Gens (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)
*Aleksandra Kurzak (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)

Inva Mula (+18)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+16)
*Joyce DiDonato (+16)*

Teresa Stratas (+15)

Nino Surguladze (+14)
Sonia Ganassi (+14)
*Agnes Baltsa (+14)*

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Veronique Gens (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Maya Dashuk (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)
*Annette Dasch (+1)*


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)

Inva Mula (+18)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+16)
Joyce DiDonato (+16)
*Nino Surguladze (+15)*
Teresa Stratas (+15)

Sonia Ganassi (+14)
Agnes Baltsa (+14)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Veronique Gens (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)
*Maya Dashuk (+5)*
Kathleen Battle (+5)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)

Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
*Annette Dasch (+2)*
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)

Inva Mula (+18)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+16)
Joyce DiDonato (+16)
*Teresa Stratas (+16)*

Nino Surguladze (+15)
*Sonia Ganassi (+15)*
*Agnes Baltsa (+15)*

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Veronique Gens (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)
*Inva Mula (+19)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+17)*
*
*Joyce DiDonato (+16)
Teresa Stratas (+16)

Nino Surguladze (+15)
Sonia Ganassi (+15)
Agnes Baltsa (+15)

*Veronique Gens (+12)*

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)
Inva Mula (+19)

*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+18)*
*
Joyce DiDonato (+17)*

Teresa Stratas (+16)

Nino Surguladze (+15)
Sonia Ganassi (+15)
Agnes Baltsa (+15)

Veronique Gens (+12)

Ninon Vallin (+11)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)
*Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)*

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)
Inva Mula (+19)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)

*Nino Surguladze (+16)*
Teresa Stratas (+16)

Sonia Ganassi (+15)
Agnes Baltsa (+15)

*Veronique Gens (+13)*

*Ninon Vallin (+12)*
Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas

Renata Tebaldi (+19)
Inva Mula (+19)

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
*Teresa Stratas (+17)*

Nino Surguladze (+16)
*Sonia Ganassi (+16)*
*Agnes Baltsa (+16)*

Veronique Gens (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
*#19 Inva Mula (+20)

*
Renata Tebaldi (+19)
*Anna Caterina Antonacci (+19)
*
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Teresa Stratas (+17)

Nino Surguladze (+16)
Sonia Ganassi (+16)
Agnes Baltsa (+16)

*Veronique Gens (+14)

*Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Sumi Jo (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Barbara Hendricks (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula 
#20 Renata Tebaldi

Anna Caterina Antonacci (+19)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Teresa Stratas (+17)

Nino Surguladze (+16)
Sonia Ganassi (+16)
Agnes Baltsa (+16)

Veronique Gens (+14)

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)
*Sumi Jo (+11)*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

*Barbara Hendricks (+7)
*

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
*#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci*

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Teresa Stratas (+17)

Nino Surguladze (+16)
Sonia Ganassi (+16)
Agnes Baltsa (+16)
*Veronique Gens (+15)*

Ninon Vallin (+12)
*Sumi Jo (+12)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+7)

Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Maya Dashuk (+5)
Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
*Nino Surguladze (+17)*
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Teresa Stratas (+17)

Sonia Ganassi (+16)
Agnes Baltsa (+16)
Veronique Gens (+15)

Ninon Vallin (+12)
Sumi Jo (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+7)
*Maya Dashuk (+6)*
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
*Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+2)*
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Susan Graham (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay, someone else has voted for Ms. Naglestad's lovely breasts! Should this count as two votes? After all, she's got two breasts! LOL


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

Nino Surguladze (+17)
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Teresa Stratas (+17)

Sonia Ganassi (+16)
Agnes Baltsa (+16)
Veronique Gens (+15)

*Sumi Jo (+13)*

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

*Barbara Hendricks (+8)*

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

*Susan Graham (+2)*
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Yay, someone else has voted for Ms. Naglestad's lovely breasts! Should this count as two votes? After all, she's got two breasts! LOL


I should have thought about that in the early part of the game. I really like Renée's fingers and she has ten of them.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Wait a moment! Where is Lucia Popp?????*:scold:

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

Nino Surguladze (+17)
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Teresa Stratas (+17)

Sonia Ganassi (+16)
Agnes Baltsa (+16)
*Veronique Gens (+16)*

Sumi Jo (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
*Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+3)*

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
*Lucia Popp (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I should have thought about that in the early part of the game. I really like Renée's fingers and she has ten of them.


According to this picture, Renée's best feature is not her fingers.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

O darn, another pixel explosion.
But in this case, I'm not sure you'll mind, Gaston.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

*Teresa Stratas (+18)*

Nino Surguladze (+17)
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
*Sonia Ganassi (+17)*
*Agnes Baltsa (+17)*

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Cassandre Berthon (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Cecilia Bartoli (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Lucia Popp (+1)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

Teresa Stratas (+18)

Nino Surguladze (+17)
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Noemi Nadelmann (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

*Cassandre Berthon (+4)*
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
*Cecilia Bartoli (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Lucia Popp (+1)
*Joan Sutherland (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

Teresa Stratas (+18)

Nino Surguladze (+17)
Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+13)

Ninon Vallin (+12)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

*Noemi Nadelmann (+7)*

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Cassandre Berthon (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
*Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+4)*

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
*Lucia Popp (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Joan Sutherland (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
*Nino Surguladze (+18)*
Teresa Stratas (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

*Sumi Jo (+14)*

*Ninon Vallin (+13)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

Noemi Nadelmann (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Cassandre Berthon (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Lucia Popp (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Joan Sutherland (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
*Nino Surguladze (+19)*
Teresa Stratas (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)
*
Sumi Jo (+15)*

*Ninon Vallin (+14)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

Noemi Nadelmann (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)

Kathleen Battle (+5)

Cassandre Berthon (+4)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Lucia Popp (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Joan Sutherland (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

padrino - you've voted twice in one day

tis against the rules


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Using vote totals from padrino's first post from yesterday

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
Nino Surguladze (+18)
Teresa Stratas (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+14)

Ninon Vallin (+13)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)

Noemi Nadelmann (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
*Kathleen Battle (+6)*

*Cassandre Berthon (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Lucia Popp (+2)
*Joan Sutherland (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Using vote totals from padrino's first post from yesterday

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

Nino Surguladze (+18)
Teresa Stratas (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+14)

Ninon Vallin (+13)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Barbara Hendricks (+8)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+8)*

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
*Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
*Lucia Popp (+3)*

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)

Dame Sutherland? You guys do realize that we're rewarding looks, not voices, right?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I was mostly just wondering how long it would take for someone to call me out on it


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

Nino Surguladze (+18)
Teresa Stratas (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

*Sumi Jo (+14)*

Ninon Vallin (+13)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
*Barbara Hendricks (+9)*

Noemi Nadelmann (+8)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Lucia Popp (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1) 
*Galina Gorchakova (+1)*


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci

*Nino Surguladze (+19)*
Teresa Stratas (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

*Sumi Jo (+15)*

*Ninon Vallin (+14)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Barbara Hendricks (+9)

Noemi Nadelmann (+8)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Lucia Popp (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Galina Gorchakova (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

sospiro you're wrong


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

sospiro 



padrino - you've voted twice in one day

tis against the rules ----------------------------.sospiro you're wrong(Yesterday, 17:18 -Today, 00:09 )


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

padrino said:


> sospiro
> 
> padrino - you've voted twice in one day
> 
> tis against the rules ----------------------------.sospiro you're wrong(Yesterday, 17:18 -Today, 00:09 )


Please accept my apologies, it must be because of the time difference. On my screen your first list was time stamped 'yesterday' at 13.18. The second list time stamped 'yesterday'at 20.09.

Maybe one of the mods can clarify?


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

okay,Thank youuu


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
*#22 Nino Surguladze *

*Teresa Stratas (+19)*

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+15)

*Ninon Vallin (+15)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Barbara Hendricks (+9)

Noemi Nadelmann (+8)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)
Lucia Popp (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Galina Gorchakova (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:trp::tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> Please accept my apologies, it must be because of the time difference. On my screen your first list was time stamped 'yesterday' at 13.18. The second list time stamped 'yesterday'at 20.09.
> 
> Maybe one of the mods can clarify?


It's no big deal. Whoever voted twice in one day should just refrain from voting for one day and we're back on track.

BTW - how far should we take this game? Top 30? Top 40?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> It's no big deal. Whoever voted twice in one day should just refrain from voting for one day and we're back on track.
> 
> BTW - how far should we take this game? Top 30? Top 40?


As far as I'll need to place Ms. Naglestad's breasts on the list, please.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze

Teresa Stratas (+19)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
Sonia Ganassi (+17)
Agnes Baltsa (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+15)

Ninon Vallin (+15)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Barbara Hendricks (+9)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+9)

*Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)
*Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+6)

*Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
*Lucia Popp (+4)
*
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Galina Gorchakova (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
*#23 Teresa Stratas*

*Sonia Ganassi (+18)*
*Agnes Baltsa (+18)*

Joyce DiDonato (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)

Sumi Jo (+15)

Ninon Vallin (+15)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Barbara Hendricks (+9)
Noemi Nadelmann (+9)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Lucia Popp (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Galina Gorchakova (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas

Sonia Ganassi (+18)
Agnes Baltsa (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)
*Sumi Jo (+16)*

Ninon Vallin (+15)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

*Barbara Hendricks (+10)*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Noemi Nadelmann (+9)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Lucia Popp (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
*Galina Gorchakova (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Since it has been established that Padrino did not vote two times in one day I have added one vote to the totals of the singers he voted for in that unfairly ignored post. The third person he voted for has already got a ranking by now. Thanks to Annie (sospiro) for telling me what happened.

So, take it from here guys. 

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas

Sonia Ganassi (+18)
Agnes Baltsa (+18)

Joyce DiDonato (+17)
*Sumi Jo (+17)*

Veronique Gens (+16)
*Ninon Vallin (+16)*

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+11)

Barbara Hendricks (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Noemi Nadelmann (+9)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Lucia Popp (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## B.O.Dow (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas

Sonia Ganassi (+18)
Agnes Baltsa (+18)
*Joyce DiDonato (+18)*

Sumi Jo (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)
Ninon Vallin (+16)

*Isabel Bayrakdarian (+12)*

Barbara Hendricks (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)
Noemi Nadelmann (+9)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Lucia Popp (+4)

Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
*Kate Aldrich (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas

Sonia Ganassi (+18)
Agnes Baltsa (+18)
Joyce DiDonato (+18)

Sumi Jo (+17)

Veronique Gens (+16)
Ninon Vallin (+16)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+12)

Barbara Hendricks (+10)
*Noemi Nadelmann (+10)*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

*Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+7)*

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)
*Lucia Popp (+5)*

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Kate Aldrich (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas
*Joyce DiDonato (+19)*
Sonia Ganassi (+18)
Agnes Baltsa (+18)

*Sumi Jo (+18)*

Veronique Gens (+16)
Ninon Vallin (+16)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+12)

Barbara Hendricks (+10)
Noemi Nadelmann (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Kathleen Battle (+6)
*Lucia Popp (+6)*
Cassandre Berthon (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Kate Aldrich (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas
#*24 Joyce DiDonato*

Sonia Ganassi (+18)
Agnes Baltsa (+18)

Sumi Jo (+18)

Veronique Gens (+16)
Ninon Vallin (+16)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+12)

*Barbara Hendricks (+11)*
Noemi Nadelmann (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

*Kathleen Battle (+7)*
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Lucia Popp (+6)
Cassandre Berthon (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Kate Aldrich (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas
#24 Joyce DiDonato

*Sonia Ganassi (+19)*
*Agnes Baltsa (+19)*

Sumi Jo (+18)

Veronique Gens (+16)
Ninon Vallin (+16)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+12)

Barbara Hendricks (+11)

Noemi Nadelmann (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Kathleen Battle (+7)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Lucia Popp (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Kate Aldrich (+1)
*Anne-Catherine Gillet (+1)*


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's 24 hours since I posted my last choice & nobody's posted theirs. Have we stopped & I didn't realise? :lol:

If not here goes.

#1 Anna Netrebko
#2 Renée Fleming
#3 Patricia Petibon
#4 Isabel Leonard
#5 Danielle de Niese
#6 Natalie Dessay
#7 Kiri Te Kanawa
#8 Miah Persson
#9 Draculette
#10 Elina Garanca
#11 Nino Machaidze
#12 Mirella Freni
#13 Diana Damrau
#14 Marina Poplavskaya
#15 Anna Moffo
#16 Frederica von Stade
#17 Lisa della Casa
#18 Maria Callas
#19 Inva Mula
#20 Renata Tebaldi
#21 Anna Caterina Antonacci
#22 Nino Surguladze
#23 Teresa Stratas
#24 Joyce DiDonato
*#25 Sonia Ganassi*
*#26 Agnes Baltsa*

Sumi Jo (+18)

Veronique Gens (+16)
Ninon Vallin (+16)

Isabel Bayrakdarian (+12)

Barbara Hendricks (+11)

Noemi Nadelmann (+10)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (+9)

Kathleen Battle (+7)
Catherine Naglestad's breasts (+7)

Maya Dashuk (+6)
Dawn Upshaw (+6)
Aleksandra Kurzak (+6)
Lucia Popp (+6)

Cassandre Berthon (+5)

Ainhoa Arteta (+4)
Shania Twain (+4)
Mari Eriksmoen (+3)
Annick Massis (+3)
Jana Dolezilkova (+3)

Susan Graham (+2)
Annette Dasch (+2)
Alnitak's ex-girlfriend (+2)
Anne Sofie von Otter (+2)
Kate Royal (+2)
Cecilia Bartoli (+2)
Joan Sutherland (+2)
Galina Gorchakova (+2)
*Anne-Catherine Gillet (+2)*

Dinara Alieva (+1)
Anna Bonitatibus (+1)
Vesselina Kasarova (+1)
Stéphanie d'Oustrac's legs (+1)
Kate Aldrich (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm getting a bit bored. Hey Annie, Maybe you and me and anyone else who felt inclined could have a hot baritones and tenors thread? Or would it just be a pathetic race between Placido, Jose and Christopher Maltman's chest?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm getting a bit bored. Hey Annie, Maybe you and me and anyone else who felt inclined could have a hot baritones and tenors thread? Or would it just be a pathetic race between Placido, Jose and Christopher Maltman's chest?


 I'm up for that, the guys can join in if they want to 

Do you want to start it or shall I?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I'm up for that, the guys can join in if they want to
> 
> *Do you want to start it or shall *I?


Go for it. I'll join in a bit later.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm bored too. I wasn't able to place Ms. Naglestad's breasts on a decent position in the ranking, so, I'll fold.

I think we should have stopped at top 25. Agnes is not that attractive...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Go for it. I'll join in a bit later.


Since the boys have been invited, I'll join too, for just one vote, but you gals won't like it. :devil:


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------

